# MK3 2.5 swap



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*MK3 2.5T Quattro swap*

heres my projet ..i bought a 97 VR6 GTi with no engine . at first i wanted to do a 400hp+ 8V but instead i've opted for a 07 2.5L 5cylinder 20V that i will turbocharge 
























the car is gonna get a complete new paint job (Black Magic from 20th GTI)
KW variant 1 coilover 
and 17" BBS RX 








pretty much every thing on the body will stay in stock form 
now the motor
its an 07 2.5 5 cylinder from a Rabbit with 1800miles on it .


































































the GT3582R ball bearing 
















and now my tranny setup .








02M 6speed Quattro from an Audi TT 








will update as the project evolves




_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 2:40 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Looking good.Love your projects http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats gonna be ballin, will be following this


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_ will be following this

x2
I'm at work and can't see the pictures (crummy citrix) but I'm sure it'll be a great build. Good luck with everything!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kingowe)*

FREEBUMP


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mattinbend)*


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Very Cool
Can I ask why the 2.5 and not just turbo the VR6? 
As a 2.5 owner Im stoked to sew how you make out.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*








That beer bottle looks tiny!


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

Can I drive it when you're done?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OK.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh boy do I have some goodies for you. IM sent.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (undercoverdubber)*

i bought the car with no engine in it ...the car was originally bought by a friend of mine for the engine only as the car rolled over and the top was totalled .. but the car ended up being not so bad and almost rust free so we changed the top but i had no engine ..so i went with a 2.5


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (RipCity Euros)*

wow, i will follow this thing really close till the finish. been wondering when people would start to swap these motors into some of the older cars. GL


----------



## rompre (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (zoidmk5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with your build


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (rompre)*

merci ...un ptit gars de Québec


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

This is going to get really cool.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

watched!


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

this will be nice


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (LukeRP311)*

sweep watching


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (newcreation)*

sweet... watching


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

watching this..







what kinda engine management are you going to use?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

034 motorsports standalone


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Awesome! I'll be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

suscribed..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Hello, looks like a nice project.
Could you post some detail pictures of the intake and exhaust manifiollds?
I didn't know those were EFI, and could have used this intake manifold for a mock up a few months ago!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Hello,
While the intake manifold is off, could you please take some pictures of it's flange and the runner/ports?
Also maybe a good shot of the injector angle and placement.
Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (billyVR6)*


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Audi4u)*

wait a second, Eurojet is making an SRI for the 2.5? they better be making one for the 2.0T


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

received these two boxes 
















we removed the cylinder head for some mesurements 








stock piston and con rod


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

That's crazy how clean everything is! I'm not used to seeing internal engine parts so shiny!


----------



## CommackMK3 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (kingowe)*

subscribed


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

what co are you going with for internal?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (kingowe)*

it only has 1800miles on it .. you should have seen the oil in the oil pan light brown .. it was probably the same oil the motor was sold with ..original oil ..


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (4690)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4690* »_









x2
One of these days when I'm not such a broke SOB it would be great to do something along these lines!!
I still can't get over how small that beer bottle looks next to the turbo...that things a hog!


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

So what are the plans for internals?


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

What are you using for engine management


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it done yet!







awesome project watching this!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i have not made a decision for the internals yet
ill be using 034 motorsport standalone


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You sir, are making my PP thick.








So glad you are showing the world what you do.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

bump


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

this is going to be a sweet build


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, the mk3's are the new mk2's!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

any progress with the motor mounts? I'm interested in purchasing your solution.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

this is very interesting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_i have not made a decision for the internals yet
ill be using 034 motorsport standalone

Isn't the 5 cyl motor FSI? Also how are you planning on controlling the quattro rear end?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif subscribed


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
Isn't the 5 cyl motor FSI? Also how are you planning on controlling the quattro rear end? 


The 5 cyl is regular maniflold port injection.


----------



## allroy18 (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

what about mounts? I know the 02M needs a modded trans mount cup and a custom bracket along with a modded front motor mount bracket but what about pass side? new beetle 2.5 engine bracket with mk4 mount and welded on mount bracket? thats the only way I'm thinking it will work since the 2.5 doesnt look like it has the provisions for the rear motor mount bracket.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
how are you planning on controlling the *Haldex* rear end? 


This


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

watched.............


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (FLATBLACKMK2)*

.subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-J-Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_.subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

not much new other than i have thousands worth of parts and stuff ordered ... 5 forged pistons and rods , clutch kit with a non dual mass steel flywheel , 44mm wastegate , 50mm bov , intercooler by precision turbo and lots more .
i cant wait to do all the custom parts ... you see im a welder and i work for a stainless steel company that fabricates custom machinery and accesories for the food industry ..so im in no shortage of fabbing tools and machinery , and material like stainless steels and aluminum wheter its sheet metal ,plate or piping .. everything on that car will be custom made by me and buddy at BCF wich as awesome fabbing skills by the way .. fuel tank , intake and exhaust manifolds , engine mounts , exhaust turboback , intercooler piping ,coolant piping , valve cover and so on ... 
ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Kabinotar (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSMSG (May 12, 2003)

frackin amazing... have subscribed and am looking forward to see your build as it progresses . keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

work on the motor mounts first so i can pull the 2.slow out of my mk3


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Nice


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, I was like cool...5cyl but then the rear end!! badasss!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

rad!


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

subscribed this will be sweet


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6dubnut12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

post some pictures as soon as you get all those other parts you just ordered


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

updates??


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

bump...updates


----------



## 206turboballs (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

interested, updates???bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

im sent


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

heres some news ...
i received my pistons and rods 
























stock vs forged
















4340 forged rods 








stock vs forged








and my KW variant 1 coil over








and heres a few pics of a 2.5 vs 2.0T cylinder head
































































i was suprised to learn that pretty much the only difference between them is the intake valve ...2.5=32mm , 2.0T=34mm ... exhaust valve both 2.5 and 2.0T are 28mm ... and the ports are roughly the same size


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:44 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
i was suprised to learn that pretty much the only difference between them is the intake valve ...2.5=32mm , 2.0T=34mm ... exhaust valve both 2.5 and 2.0T are 28mm ... and the ports are roughly the same size


----------



## theillusionofsafety (Feb 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theillusionofsafety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theillusionofsafety* »_updates?

x2


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6dubnut12)*

i dont have pics for you guys ... the rear haldex diff is fitted into the passat synchro axel beam ..hubs are converted to 5x100 bolt patern and TT axels as been modded to fit . 
im waiting for my stuff ordered at precision turbo ,600hp rated intercooler , 5x 750cc injectors , 50mm tial Q bov and 44mm tial wastegate .
will update as soon as a have time to take some pics


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf 2.0T)*

Wow, I would have been sure the 5 cylinder would be too wide. Nice work!


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bificus99)*








COOL, COOL BEANS


----------



## bg_dub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

crazy, i love it


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

just received this today 
brand new Tial .82 stainless housing V-Band








































waiting for some other cool stuff


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

those housings are top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

bump for the canadian w/ the cool 5cyl build... Looking forward to your build.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

nice








any pics of the turbo manifold


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Those housings are soooo sexy


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Looks like an awesome build. Thanks for posting pics. 
Please excuse such a newb question, but will that 2.5 I5 bolt up to a stock Mk3 tranny?
TIA,
Neil.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Vanagon Nut)*

im using a TT tranny ..but yes it will bolt up to a Mk3 tranny sa its the same bolt patern as any 4 cyl


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Outstanding. Thanks Golf 2.0T
I noticed the Audi rear drive end. Cool beans. 
That info might help out some of my fellow Vanagon people. (assuming the engine would fit w/o too much hacking) That I5 looks like it would be a nice balance of fuel efficiency, torque and power.
Neil.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

new parts camed in last week 
tial 50mm Q bov
















tial 44mm wastegate 
























precision turbo intercooler .. its a garrett high density bar and plate 








its 24"x12"x3"


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 9:01 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

SEXY PARTS


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (prracer6)*

not much to update other than i had a rough time with the paperworks of the car ..last owner debt issue .. but now its cleared up and tomorow the car is gonna get inspected so i can put it back on the road paperwise
oh and i received a little something that was designed at the very beginning of the project ...
my valve cover 
















1/2" 6061 aluminum plate .. waterjet cut, its not finished yet.. will add some fittings to vent the engine to the catch can



_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 8:01 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

dumb question, your new cover doesnt need to be reccessed on the inside or anything? How come the oem cover is so high and bulbous?
Sweet project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

no its a good question .. 2.5 can have a flat valve cover because of the design of the camshaft bearing assembly wich is , if pay attention to the pics in this thread , is in one flat piece with nothing hanging out so a flat cover will never come in contact with any rotating parts


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

subscribed


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

nice very nice...........I think the 5 cyl has massive potential


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

wow


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

in


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_nice very nice...........I think the 5 cyl has massive potential

i certainly agree with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i finally finished dealing with the cars paperwork .. started work on the car .. 
out with the VR 
















next step cleaning out the engine bay and removing the VR wire harness
and soon the fun part will begin .. 2.5T Quattro


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_ fun part will begin .. 2.5T Quattro


God I hope you pull this off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

me too


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

bump for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (206turboballs)*

Cant wait to see this done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

finally, something worth my time on the tex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. Can't wait to see this thing on the road.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

the side by side pics of the heads tell a great story. plus the fact the new 2.5 uses the same bell housing as the old I4's. how long is it from crank pully to bellhousing? 

this is a great swap. it's like the new audi tt rs. 2.5l 5 banger turbo AWD. great combo, fyi the new audi is rated at 325hp but it's FSI. I hope you crush that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

ridiculous







cant wait to see a finished product. I thought my mk2 vr6 swap was cool.


----------



## vr6tjet2 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

WOW! Never thought I would see the day this would be necesarry 

_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
out with the VR


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_the side by side pics of the heads tell a great story. plus the fact the new 2.5 uses the same bell housing as the old I4's. how long is it from crank pully to bellhousing? 

this is a great swap. it's like the new audi tt rs. 2.5l 5 banger turbo AWD. great combo, fyi the new audi is rated at 325hp but it's FSI. I hope you crush that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yep its a nice motor .. as for the lenght of the engine block a conpared with the VR and if i remember corectly the 2.5 was like 1/2 inch longer than the VR but im not sure ...it was longer but nut by THAT much ...will remesure it soon ...we started to rebuild the motor will post some pics soon
and for the TT-RS you want me to crush ..i would'nt worry about that


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

not to TJ but i would like to know because the vw fox only came with the classic 1.8l 8v and the old I5's use a different bellhousing, so if the new I5's use the old 4 banger bellhousings then it would be a MUCH easier swap. The hang up on the fox though is the room you have to work with in LIMITED to say the least. Just wondering if it would fit.
Back on topic, I ALMOST sold everything i had a couple years ago to get a mk5 rabbit just to get a 2.5L and see if anything could come of it. good to see it's being pushed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_not to TJ but i would like to know because the vw fox only came with the classic 1.8l 8v and the old I5's use a different bellhousing, so if the new I5's use the old 4 banger bellhousings then it would be a MUCH easier swap. The hang up on the fox though is the room you have to work with in LIMITED to say the least. Just wondering if it would fit.
Back on topic, I ALMOST sold everything i had a couple years ago to get a mk5 rabbit just to get a 2.5L and see if anything could come of it. good to see it's being pushed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it bolts to the fox tranny thats for sure .. but i cant tell you if it would actualy fit under the hood .. that would be a sick sounding fox tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

UPDATES?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (prracer6)*

This build finished is going to be amazing


----------



## chrongen (Jun 18, 2007)

wow ive never seen a 2.5 head off the chain cover integrated into he head. oh so interesting. Keep it up!


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

in the watched topics.


----------



## haigtilol (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*

you guys are all saying you cant wait till it's done, I can't wait to see details of everything going in!
its the journey that counts


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (haigtilol)*

the work on the car started 
only got one pics ...more to come
motor in the engine bay but not in actual final position ... 








had to cut a fews inches off the passenger side rail for the motor to fit and the oil filter comes in contact with the front crossmember 
more info soon


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf 2.0T)*

progress is good

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Mr. Ninja (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thewhitsnpt)*

Thats a cool swap. I'll have to pay attention to this one. Alot of hurtles that you have yet to overcome, but thats the fun part.


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Ninja)*

sickness


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks awesome cant wait to see what the finished product looks like


----------



## KNUIBEAU (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (MonkeyBusiness)*

wow the clearance is nutzzz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

did you get any new pics of the tight fit yet?


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (notso2slo)*








Sick project, keep up the great work.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

this thing is gonna be badass! watching

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

update?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

amazzzing build!!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here is the progress so far .. the last pic shows what had to be removed from the passenger side rail .. 
it took 3 100% custom made engine mounts and some minor triming of the 02M and engine block for them to fit together



_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 7:34 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

damn that is one hell of a post. If people keep up these kinds of swaps soon it will be as bad as.... dare i say it. Honda's. LOL. VW needs a place that can make mounts for any vw motor to fit into everything. 

Great work looks like it's going to be very nice.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

haha, I seriously doubt VW ever intended the 5 cylinder to fit into a mk3... there's a reason they didn't put one in to begin with!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking good. I`ll try to post some pics of mine frame rail before I reinstalled the motor. pretty big piece that needs to be cut out.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_just received this today 
brand new Tial .82 stainless housing V-Band








































waiting for some other cool stuff



wow 

TIAL stainless housing!!!























this is turning out to be a killler build!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_Looking good. I`ll try to post some pics of mine frame rail before I reinstalled the motor. pretty big piece that needs to be cut out. 

yes you gotta cut for the engine to fit ..the motor is kind of boxed into the frame







.. we were kind of surprised when we had to cut that much since the motor was not significantly larger than the vr ..but what we forgot was that the VR is like inclined 15* forward ..and the 2.5 is like any 4cyl so 15* backwards ..and the space between the side rails gets narrower near the shock tower ...so if it would have been forward like a VR it would have fit right in , probably without even cutting the rail ... and all the engine mounts needs to be fabbed up since were using a 02M ... and the cross member needs some modification because of the oil filter housing that comes in contact with the stock cross member...next thing we will install the rear diff and drive shaft ..oh and we started the tubular 5 to 1 exhaust manifold
thank you all for the comments 


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 10:18 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

just out of curiosity, do you have any sort of timeframe for this project? Seems like to me it's gonna be a while... haha
but totally worth it when it's done


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_haha, I seriously doubt VW ever intended the 5 cylinder to fit into a mk3... there's a reason they didn't put one in to begin with!

yep cause it didnt exsist. 

great progress! cut = custom!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_just out of curiosity, do you have any sort of timeframe for this project? 


yes and no ... i would like it to be done before snow starts to fall ...then again it is 4wd ..
there is still alot of stuff to do alot of custom stuff plus the complete bodywork ...its gonna be awhile


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

looks good


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

god damn im glad i was bored and browsing this forum. Definitley following this build.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thekingCREOLE (May 30, 2009)

what type of tranny are you putting in that bad boy?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (thekingCREOLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thekingCREOLE* »_what type of tranny are you putting in that bad boy?

02M 6speed Quattro from Audi TT


----------



## SFCL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Very,very cool!!!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wtf


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

wow....good luck!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here is the progress on the tubular 5 to 1
































and the moke up bracket to do the rest of the manifold turbo should be in this position


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_VW needs a place that can make mounts for any vw motor to fit into everything. 


the world would be a very boring place f you could just buy that sort of thing off the shelf.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice fab work.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thewhitsnpt)*

Damn this thing us gonna be amazing. 
You have some amazing fabrication skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.5overVR (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

wow respect mon gars!
2.5 over VR...
moi je dis que oui 
kes t'en pense


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (2.5overVR)*

Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ding ding ding


----------



## haigtilol (May 16, 2009)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Wow that 5 into 1 is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 that turbo is going to spinnnn


----------



## Wolfy99Jetta (Apr 8, 2009)

very very nice!
cant wait to see all the goodies go.
watched....


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

thats some good fabbin! keep it up! looks great.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you Canadians are [email protected]


----------



## mysonsaysaudi (Nov 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mysonsaysaudi)*

looks great,awesome idea!!!
I wonder if you have to cut the frame rail as much if I use my 2.0 tranny?
crossmember looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2.slowduo)*

Dude your awesome! I have wanted to do this to a Audi 90 but I think vr6 will be cheaper. Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_Dude your awesome! I have wanted to do this to a Audi 90 but I think vr6 will be cheaper. Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a 2.5 in an 2001 A4 was my other option


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

you have forced me to like canadians. 
very nice work so far .keep it up. cant wait to see the finished car. you get two thumbs up


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*








will take that as a compliment ...i guess!?.. and im french too


----------



## Benthefrench (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

French FTW


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Benthefrench)*

Should I be bummed that Im only 1/2 french








sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

the manifold is done
































































very satisfied with the result , looks nice and clean 
next step is to figure out where to put the WG .. its getting thight


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

piece of artwork!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

DUDE THAT LOOKS GOOD.
Why not put the WG on that tube section right below the TIAL on the turbo

_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Damn nice fab skills. Very nice work.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thewhitsnpt)*

Beautiful work!!








The turbo sure does look close to the hood though! Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_DUDE THAT LOOKS GOOD.
Why not put the WG on that tube section right below the TIAL on the turbo


thats what we want to do on the 5 to 1 ..what i meant is that im not sure as to where on the 5 to 1 in order for the WG to not hit on anything .. there is not that much room in the car .. will find a good spot for it


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
thats what we want to do on the 5 to 1 ..what i meant is that im not sure as to where on the 5 to 1 in order for the WG to not hit on anything .. there is not that much room in the car .. will find a good spot for it









right under the TIAL logo would probably be best since you will need very little amount of piping to get it from the manifold to the DP


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

i wouldnt run it back into the exhaust... a car like this deff needs a open dump tube


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (mk3aba20vt)*

dude that is totally sick!!! one of the sweetest mani's I have ever seen built


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

the overall setup is taking shape .. its getting crowded in there , next will be the intake manifold .
the rear axel beam is fitted


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

DUDE I WANT YOUR JOB. THATS BADA$$


_Modified by prracer6 at 9:11 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice work. you can't rush this kind of project it just needs the time put into it to come out 100% sick.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*








Subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

started working on the intake manifold .. left to do : machining a smooth velocity stack like groove on the intake plate and fab up the plenum 
























the intake tube are so direct that you can see the intake valves


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_started working on the intake manifold ..

I have 20 intake flanges here machined with injector ports ready to rock.Why didnt you contact me?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I have 20 intake flanges here machined with injector ports ready to rock.Why didnt you contact me?

i did not know you had some ,but mine was ready last winter so...besides i kind of not tend to rely on anybody for anything , we do everything in house.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

very nice build, looks amazing so far. ill be watching this. good luck with the rest of the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Bryoc)*









you weren't kidding about the ight clearance between the manifold and firewall. are you going to ceramic coat it, I hope?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

I havent looked at this thread in a few weeks now cause I haven`t had time to work on my own swap and know when I opened this I would end up being sad that your so far ahead of me. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I havent looked at this thread in a few weeks now cause I haven`t had time to work on my own swap and know when I opened this I would end up being sad that your so far ahead of me. 
Keep up the good work! 
 thanks. dont be sad ... be encouraged ! by the way is there a thread about your swap ?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## fastR777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

I don't spend too much time in this part of the forum but wow...I'll be watching this for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Watching this. Great build! 
Any idea if that 02M would bolt up to a 2.0T?


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
................................
...........................................................
speeeeeeeeechless!
all i can say is, KEEP UPDATING PLZ!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_Watching this. Great build! 
Any idea if that 02M would bolt up to a 2.0T?

yes it will , may need some minor triming of the engine block ridges at the back where the AWD transfercase is . mine comed in contact with the block and since the 2.5 and the 2.0 FSI are on the same mold , one could guess the same problem would occur on the FSI ..its not a big deal though


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Subscribed. Looks great!!
Brendan


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

that manifold makes me want to hear a 2.5 on ITB's


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (2.slowduo)*

All I can do is shake my head and smile. The nicest exhaust I've seen since Full Race


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Sporty95)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great build!!! Subscribed


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

sick!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (RY2K)*

Question: If you used a regular 02A/02J tranny, do you think there would still be clearance needed on the passenger side?
Evil, evil, evil thoughts a brewin in my noggin.
Brendan


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

cutting is needed on the passeger side in order for the motor to fit in its original position ..its all about the bellhousing staying in stock oem position .. mine is at the exact same place as a oem would , the motor being longer than a 4cyl its only normal to be obligated to make room on the passeger side ... its either that or you move everything a few inches to the drvier side and then have to fab up 3 mounts a 2 custom lenght axles wich im pretty sure would not work because of the tranny casing would probably come in contact with the subframe and in a AWD application is impossible .. the drive shaft would not be centered.


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 2:14 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Im loving this... keep up the good work...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:39 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Im loving this... keep up the good work...

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:39 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Thats AWSOME








what welder do you use?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (prracer6)*

very nice welds!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

Great looking mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

HOLY ISH that flange is like 2 inches thick. cool looking manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

i used "nothing really fancy" a base model lincoln squarewave 275 no pulser and custom made cooler system wich sucks by the way gotta change the whip the coolant tube blew out twice while i was welding that explains the weird start and stop .. 
the flange is 1.5" thick 
the plenum volume is close to 6liters 


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:52 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Looks AMAZING. Thanks for the info!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

rear end done


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Very nice. Any other mounting points added besides the differential mount?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_Very nice. Any other mounting points added besides the differential mount?

no . but i have the oem euro Mk3 synchro brackets so it fits perfect


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
the plenum volume is close to 6liters 


Can I ask why so large? Thats like 2.5x motor displ, wont this hurt throttle responce? Any insights into plenum capacity would be appreciated as im working on a plenum for this motor w/an sc. All literature Ive found state capacity should be 40-150% of motor displ.
Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Can I ask why so large? Thats like 2.5x motor displ, wont this hurt throttle responce? Any insights into plenum capacity would be appreciated as im working on a plenum for this motor w/an sc. All literature Ive found state capacity should be 40-150% of motor displ.
Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

throttle response may be affected but im using a 75mm aftermarket TB so that should do , and im not building my car around throttle response idea but really for top end power . in my experience with plenums the larger the better ..for turbo car anyways ..never did anything for n/a application nor for supercharged application either but should be similar to turbo .. i sujest you at least 150%


----------



## johnsomj (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

I am really interested in the kind of problems you are running into especially using awd. I'll be following this and might even be asking questions if I choose to go the turbo 2.5L route, I'm debating right now.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

got some work done


















































































fuel tank and exhaust system are next



_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 6:36 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy ****


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_*holy *****


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

god dammit this is so impressive, I keep going back up to the pictures and saying "god damn" haha


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*










































































































HOLY JEEZ!!!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prracer6)*

You are a metal magician.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mellbergVWfan)*

This is one of the most unique builds I have ever seen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

mufflers for my sleeper quiet exhaust .. dual 2.5" x 14" muffler up front , one 3.5" x 6" in the middle and one 3.5" x 14" at the back



















_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 9:01 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dude.... when I was a kid I wanted to be/meet the ninja turtles
I grew up thinking id never have a hero again.. but i do now hahaha
impressive stuff!!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I just J.I.M.P. 
No really I did.


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_dude.... when I was a kid I wanted to be/meet the ninja turtles
I grew up thinking id never have a hero again.. but i do now hahaha
impressive stuff!!

OMG!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_dude.... when I was a kid I wanted to be/meet the ninja turtles
I grew up thinking id never have a hero again.. but i do now hahaha
impressive stuff!!


LOL. Nice lucas.
Very impressive work to say the least.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_dude.... when I was a kid I wanted to be/meet the ninja turtles
I grew up thinking id never have a hero again.. but i do now hahaha
impressive stuff!!

LMAO .. thanks for the comment , glad you like it


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf 2.0T)*

I've been quietly following this for the last few months. Awesome work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (notquiteanewbie)*

do you think a support brace may be in order for the intake?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_do you think a support brace may be in order for the intake?

yep it was in our plan since we assemble it ,it is on the heavy side .. a brace will be welded underneath the plenum and will bolt on the engine block


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
yep it was in our plan since we assemble it ,it is on the heavy side .. a brace will be welded underneath the plenum and will bolt on the engine block

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very impressive work overall, if I havent said so yet.


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Very impressive!!! Subscribed.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

fabrication looks incredible, big props to all you guys!


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (jeuro)*

Your skills can not be questioned, the only thought I have is WG is kinda far away from the manifold and the flow to it might not be up to the task of venting the needed exhaust to prevent boost creep at high RPM. I am sure you have thought about this and I know you have limited space. 
The way you made it looks great, and I could be very wrong. (wouldn't be the first time.) It is just the second thing I thought of when I saw the set-up.

great work as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_Your skills can not be questioned, the only thought I have is WG is kinda far away from the manifold and the flow to it might not be up to the task of venting the needed exhaust to prevent boost creep at high RPM. I am sure you have thought about this and I know you have limited space. 
The way you made it looks great, and I could be very wrong. (wouldn't be the first time.) It is just the second thing I thought of when I saw the set-up.

great work as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the waste gate will not have any "big" problem venting exhaust as the waste gate tube is placed at an angle "upward" so it follows the flow path of the exhaust gases , plus the waste gate is 44mm 
i tried our design with a compressed air hose ive put the hose in one of the five inlet of the manifold and air was comming out in the outlet "where the turbo clamp is" an of the wastegate tube and all of the other 4 manifold inlet were vaccuming ..so im confident with the design


----------



## cousin bob (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

BenCustomFabric.com ... always on top !


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (cousin bob)*

Can't wait to see more. Better yet video of this dub on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

What are you doing for fuel management?


----------



## ChadsRabbit (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

Holy **** thats impressive. Can't wait to see this done, you've got some talent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*



Golf 2.0T said:


> Sorry if this has been covered... Can you explain what is going on w/the the drive shaft/trans axle/transfer case/custom bracketry in this pic? Wrong terminolgy I know, but hopefully you understand what Im asking, howd you mate the awd trans to the 2.5 block.
> great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Thats a crazy downpipe! Are you worried about any boost creep with the placement of the WG so far from the collector?
Everything looks top notch!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

updates nao!


----------



## Ryanneffinglogann (Oct 29, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know that i created an account on this forum to give you props on your work.
really, it's legitimately the most impressive piece of work i''ve seen in a long time.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Ryanneffinglogann)*

very awesome build., I just started my corrado vrt awd


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbo12v)*

Great project..bummer for the passenger’s side rail modifications, I would have moved the whole engine to the left to clear the rail. I find the prop not to align less of fan issue then the collision weakness that has been created due to the frame rail cutting. If the guibo doesn't compensate use a CV setup as found on the T5 models on both the gearbox and haldex side.... no negative feedback here, just common sense and some advise... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

at lost for words


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

What was your source for the mk3 syncro rear-end? I'm assuming the suspension also uses the factory rear-beam mounts for the outer swing arm?
I'm looking at doing a RWD setup in my mk3.


----------



## tunermk3jetta (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

is this beast on the road yet any new pics i cant wait to see or hear the video of this thing i only wish i had the money to do something this sick ... i give u props bro good job...


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

no flex on the WG..? Retro-ing in one later doesnt sound like found with the way this spider web will be in the car....very very cool project though!!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

This is a really cool project, the work looks top notch so far!


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

update bump?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

x2


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

more pics of the rear driveline and mounting


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

This thread is once again affermation that the Canadians are crazy... and by crazy I mean Crazy awesome, like 2 pillows fighting each other... (easy referance 10 points to he who guesses it)


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (DubRadio)*

I have goosebumps every time I open this thread








It deserves to be in every VW mag in the world when finished.
Amazing job!!!
Keep up with the updates.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (fahrvfromhondas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrvfromhondas* »_I have goosebumps every time I open this thread








It deserves to be in every VW mag in the world when finished.
Amazing job!!!
Keep up with the updates.

may as well just write a book


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the comments ... ive been busy at work so there is not alot new . we worked mostly on closing up the floor and the custom fuel tank ... and were also thinking about redoing the downpipe ... 2 independent downpipe for both turbo and the WG . we did the Y kind of design cause there was no room at all ..but we figured that we modified pretty much everything on that car why not modify the exhaust tunnel a bit so we would have more space to do a better downpipe ... will uptade with pics asap


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Extremely nice build, love the use of so many different platforms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just found this, nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

a little something weird looking
old audi 20V distributor
























and custom dual pulley system


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_a little something weird looking
old audi 20V distributor

Curious but why? 
Why didnt you use the Harness + ECU from the MKV?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Curious but why? 
Why didnt you use the Harness + ECU from the MKV?

The better question is why isn't he using coil packs and standalone?!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (d-bot)*

Such a great project. I can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
The better question is why isn't he using coil packs and standalone?!


im using 034 stage 1 wich cant drive 5 coil but can drive a 5cyl distributor i would have used stage 2 if it was not crazy expansive .. i already had the stage 1 for my older setup (8V-T) and i was not gonna throw it away just because it could not drive 5 coil ... so a little thinking outside the box ended up saving me money for more important stuff . plus to my eye it looks crazy original i love how im not gonna see alot of people running this


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
im using 034 stage 1 wich cant drive 5 coil but can drive a 5cyl distributor i would have used stage 2 if it was not crazy expansive .. i already had the stage 1 for my older setup (8V-T) and i was not gonna throw it away just because it could not drive 5 coil ... so a little thinking outside the box ended up saving me money for more important stuff . plus to my eye it looks crazy original i love how im not gonna see alot of people running this

That's a good enough reason. Should work out fine. I would like to see the distributer closer to the head more like a 16V VW setup. The length of the shaft and 7000 RPM concern me...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
im using 034 stage 1 wich cant drive 5 coil but can drive a 5cyl distributor i would have used stage 2 if it was not crazy expansive .. i already had the stage 1 for my older setup (8V-T) and i was not gonna throw it away just because it could not drive 5 coil ... so a little thinking outside the box ended up saving me money for more important stuff . plus to my eye it looks crazy original i love how im not gonna see alot of people running this

Cant fault you for that reasoning.
Carry on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
The length of the shaft and 7000 RPM concern me...

its a stock oem audi unit so of good qality and even at 7000rpm the distributor turns only half that ..so 3500rpm im not worrying at all


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The Audi 200 Trans Am didn't have any problems with high RPMs and big boost:










_Modified by Chapel at 2:49 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

cant even tell you how jealous i am.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
its a stock oem audi unit so of good qality and even at 7000rpm the distributor turns only half that ..so 3500rpm im not worrying at all

Just never seen a distributor hanging horizontally like that off the front end of an engine. I am sure you'll be fine, but if you end up with misfires at high RPM that'd be the first place I'd look. Vibration is a beatch, I promise.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Nice machining on the pulley. Is there any custom work on the distobutor itself?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Like the dizzy idea, question is how will it fit in the car, will you have enough room and also what about the o-ring on the dizzy? will it seal properly? Gotta admit you do some great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I forgot you are mounting the engine transverse so dizzy should fit ok.


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 10:27 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_The Audi 200 Trans Am didn't have any problems with high RPMs and big boost:









_Modified by Chapel at 2:49 PM 11-27-2009_

Thats a 10v engine... but we see your point


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Nice machining on the pulley. Is there any custom work on the distobutor itself?

had to reduce the distributor diameter to fit into the cam hole on the side of the head .


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Just never seen a distributor hanging horizontally like that off the front end of an engine. I am sure you'll be fine, but if you end up with misfires at high RPM that'd be the first place I'd look. Vibration is a beatch, I promise.









Honda's?
Anyway Sick project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_
Honda's?
Anyway Sick project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hondas, like VW 16V engines do not have any shaft length between the distributor and the engine head. They are bolted to the head directly... The simple weight spinning at the end of that shaft with the addition of torsional forces from the motor rocking back and forth in the engine bay could create an oscillation/harmonic in the distributor shaft and cause it to misfire... Could being the operative word... Won't is my hope cause as you say – "Sick Project."


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_thanks for the comments ... ive been busy at work so there is not alot new .

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everytime i read this thread it makes me wanna put the 2.5 i have into my other mk3..but im already tied up in the aba/16vT, I can relate to the not having enough time to get sh*t done...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
... Could being the operative word... Won't is my hope cause as you say – "Sick Project." 

Thats because your so 'hypothetical'








IMO I wouldn't expect any issues, the casing and the shaft should be stiff enough to take the small amount of load required to spin the dizzy without deflection....... but could.....still possible.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_Thats a 10v engine... but we see your point

I couldn't find a good picture of the 20V distributor that was in the 90 IMSA car or the Audi Sportquattro.
But it doesn't matter, it's still a distributor for 5 cylinder cars and the 10V and 20V motors could turn 7500rpms no problem

_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Hondas, like VW 16V engines do not have any shaft length between the distributor and the engine head. They are bolted to the head directly... The simple weight spinning at the end of that shaft with the addition of torsional forces from the motor rocking back and forth in the engine bay could create an oscillation/harmonic in the distributor shaft and cause it to misfire... Could being the operative word... Won't is my hope cause as you say – "Sick Project." 

Yes, but this distributor has spun up to 7200rpms (stock redline) reliably with that same shaftlength on the 7A and 3B motors (albeit, sticking straight up and down and not at the end of the head)


_Modified by Chapel at 11:37 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

This is an awesome project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pawa_k2001)*

I dont get why Itd be an issue its not like you extended the shaft..i doubt hanging it horizontal will change any dynamics in the function of the DIS?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (glibobbo21)*

i don't see why everyone is making a big deal about running dizzy horizontally off the side of the head. early VR's had them mounted like that, and some are pushing some serious whp with their VRT's. i don't foresee there being any serious issues with running it like he is. it seems to me like he has been doing this for a while, and is actually pretty good at it


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

dam o.o;


----------



## RyanRaddo (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah, I'm going to have to ask you for an update.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RyanRaddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanRaddo* »_yeah, I'm going to have to ask you for an update.


----------



## 2.0VEDUB (Oct 26, 2009)

this is definitely the best engine build i've ever seen.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (2.0VEDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0VEDUB* »_this is definitely the best engine build i've ever seen.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


this build is pretty sick, but this one......


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

Ive been following both this and the R36T. Both are amazing in their own right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Ive been following both this and the R36T. Both are amazing in their own right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
agreed









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah the R36T is a hell of a setup done by an awsome fabricator , looking forward for results 
sorry for the lack of updates im busy as usual .. will update soon though


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:08 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Nice stuff.....and BCF has proven his skill before with that mid-engine monster so this baby's in good hands.
I hope someone gets around to making 2.5L mounts for Mk2/Mk3 cars cause I for one would MUCH rather put this motor in my Mk3 than a VR...won't sound quite as nice but the weight distribution and (eventually) power potential will be better. 


_Modified by Mr Black at 11:18 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

a i5 wont sound as good as a vr? then what do you call this







-----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AQmgeMoM0A


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (16vturbo gti)*

Meh....obviously it's gonna sound good in race trim. If we're talking street motors, I'll take a 6 over a 5 any day. 
All that said, this will still be an awesome swap if it's do-able without huge hassle, and it will sound good with an intake and cams n stuff.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

sounds damn good to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

yes very nice so is this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mADzs-NXhk


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (bificus99)*

wow thats nice didnt think anyone was working on something like that ,um are u using standalone or stock ecu setup cause i would imagine standalone being a hell of alot easier to do and how much custom work had to go in to this thing


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Meh....obviously it's gonna sound good in race trim. If we're talking street motors, I'll take a 6 over a 5 any day.

Obviously this, obviously that. The VR6 has a god like sound, we all know that. But the 2.5L has its own unique sound that almost rivals the VR. With the weight of the VR and the up & coming potential of this 2.5L, I think this will be the next "hot setup."
Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap 
2.5L swap into an mk4 GTI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 
Oh and Merry Christmas










_Modified by Lt. Crash at 9:02 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i agree that the i5 sounds daim amazing. that quattro really sounds like the dahlbach race car. and that incar cam sounds like the racers. its such a unique sound and i absolutely love it.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

up
dates!

now!


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

belle job mon gars ... lachez pas !!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded[/url] 


Damn that sounds good


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

wwooowww, this is gunna be amazing.....imagine this engine and drive train in a mk2..mmmmmm lol


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (bink_420)*

woah, definitely keeping an eye on this one.....


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Question about the suspension. Are those MK3 coilovers? Do they fit directly onto the TT rear beam, or did you have to modify?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_Question about the suspension. Are those MK3 coilovers? Do they fit directly onto the TT rear beam, or did you have to modify?

Not sure what the OP is using exactly, but TT rear suspension is completely different than any FWD setup.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Not sure what the OP is using exactly, but TT rear suspension is completely different than any FWD setup. 

Thats why Im asking.....


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

This is a great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_Question about the suspension. Are those MK3 coilovers? Do they fit directly onto the TT rear beam, or did you have to modify?

yes MK3 VR6 coilover ... im using a passat sychro rear beam so they fit right in .. they wont lower the car as much as real sychro coilover but to my taste , its low enouht


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

ah, thats the trick. Im gonna have to find myself a passat synchro rear beam then......


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Holy mashed potatos on steroids this is freaking awesome!
I came over to this forum to ask a question and you have A WHOLE THREAD FOR ME TO READ!
I haven't read it yet, I was just excited. I'm a premature-poster I guess...
I have a 2001 TT Quattro with a 1.8T and a 6spd 02M of course, by the first page it looks like it bolts right up and this is the EXACT motor swap I wanted to do.
I Really wanted to gain some down low torque from a larger more than a 1.8T and have serious turbo power up top!
After reading...
Alright... So the 2.5L bolts right up to the 02m and the 02m bolts right into my car... Does the motor use the same two motor mounts that the mk4 platform 1.8T uses? The dogbone & the passenger engine mount? Or do they use different mounts that bolt up to the same existing mk4 holes? Not sure if you know this but it's worth asking!
Are you willing to remake any of the parts that you have shown in this thread? It seems that you own a shop...
Thanks!


_Modified by DougLoBue at 10:23 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_
After reading...
Alright... So the 2.5L bolts right up to the 02m and the 02m bolts right into my car... Does the motor use the same two motor mounts that the mk4 platform 1.8T uses? The dogbone & the passenger engine mount? Or do they use different mounts that bolt up to the same existing mk4 holes? Not sure if you know this but it's worth asking!
Are you willing to remake any of the parts that you have shown in this thread? It seems that you own a shop...
Thanks!

_Modified by DougLoBue at 10:23 PM 1-26-2010_

the motor would probably fit without cutting anything and for the motor mounts you will need a passenger mount from a newbeetle 2.5 and youll be in business.. 
as for the parts ... i dont even have time to work on my own car right now so you understand why i cant fab up other parts ..sorry .. and i dont own a shop , a friend of mine does and were building together whenever we have time ...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Thanks for the advice and I already feel a lot better knowing that it will bolt in! 
Don't worry about the parts I've got a few welders at home so I can build a lot of stuff myself & I work at a place that has a machine shop. It's just that you did such a perfect job I'd be willing to dish out money for that manifold & I know the valve cover would come out great too!
Best of luck with the car, I'll definitely be following this thread! I can't wait to see what type of power you make. The turbo I'd like to use is a BW S3xx series so it's similar to a GT35 with supposedly a faster spool and more torque... not that I know much, that's just what I read...


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

uh oh doug i smell a project this season, you planning on stuffing a 2.5 in the tt?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

sick


----------



## ElijahMK3 (Jan 30, 2010)

This has given me a lot of ideas for working on my car. I'm extremely amazed at the work that has been done on this build!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

i hate when i look at this swap. i get so jealous . but more power to u. cant wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

updates 
did the dual strap system with a MK3 power steering pump as the dual pulley

























the motor is fully assembled and timed ready to sit in the car
















gutted the interior


















made some room for the 3" and 2" plus drive shaft we opened the exhaust tunnel entrance 
















modified 3" magnaflow for ground clearance 








and modded a 3.5" magnaflow for a 3" to fit on it and we used it as a "Y pipe" to fit the WG 2" pipe on it so they both shoots in a 3.5" exhaust 
















motor in the car 








really thight fit








3" downpipe








turbo exhaust and WG exhaust
































need to finish the 3.5" to the back of the car 
and the engine bay piping as begun ..4" turbo inlet and complete 3" turbo outlet to the IC and 3" from IC to 75mm throttle Body








will keep you posted 
cheers


----------



## .badrabbit. (Jul 8, 2008)

yesss!!!! we need moarrr haha


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

*Wow*! Great project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (155VERT83)*








awesome progress. Getting close.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Wow, I have never seen a WG exhaust ran all the way to the back of the car. Is there any benefit from how your setup is routed vs. just dumping it into the downpipe (boost creep etc.)?
Everything looks great, I bet you can't wait to start her up.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Wow, I have never seen a WG exhaust ran all the way to the back of the car. Is there any benefit from how your setup is routed vs. just dumping it into the downpipe (boost creep etc.)?
Everything looks great, I bet you can't wait to start her up.

i did not want to choke my 3" downpipe and i had no room to do a 3.5" downpipe so we made a 3" turbo downpipe and an independent 2" wastegate downpipe until we had room to just go with a single 3.5" . would have made a turboback 3.5" but it was too tight so we divided into 2 independent till enought room


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Choke? Awesome if you got the loot to spend on all that pipe, and wanna deal with in down the road. I would have cut in ASAP Excellent execution dont get me wrong. Keep it up!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

3.5" needed some room so after a bit of cutting fits like a charm
























i will weld that up on monday ...next is the intercooler and piping


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That is some serious fab work. Very very nice. Cant imagine the layout time that went into that.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow!!!


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

i wanna dip my balls in it


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

How is this a distributor car?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_How is this a distributor car?

its all on page 8


----------



## Ryanneffinglogann (Oct 29, 2009)

J.I.M.P.


----------



## ryanthegasman (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (Ryanneffinglogann)*

omfg you are defying the laws physics here... love every page of this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (ryanthegasman)*

YES! we are getting closer


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

This is such an awesome build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*

i hope those mufflers don't lessen the sound of the 2.5, i want to hear it screaaaaam!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Lieutenant Dan)*

Muffler no... Turbo Yes... 
At idle my car still sounds like a 4 cylinder, but as the rpms increase the turbo starts chopping up the pulses. So idle in this car should sound sick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i welded the exhaust 








then cleaned it








intercooler and piping
























































next soon


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Amazing fab skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing it right the first time.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

Man what a project, and the execution is fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

Best project ever!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

how did the rear independant awd suspeinsion fit? did you have to weld in brackets or was it a direct fit? what is the awd system off?
thanks


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

AWSOME DUDE.....wish i could weld like you


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

wow, it all looks so good. question though, why did you run the TB to the passenger side rather than driver side? seems like your setup with that intercooler would be more efficient and look cleaner if it were the other way around


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_wow, it all looks so good. question though, why did you run the TB to the passenger side rather than driver side? seems like your setup with that intercooler would be more efficient and look cleaner if it were the other way around


because of the huge air intake and space


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

Damn.... this is just SO awesome.... I can't write words to express myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

question for ya. What clutch an flywheel combination are you running with that setup?


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_how did the rear independant awd suspeinsion fit? did you have to weld in brackets or was it a direct fit? what is the awd system off?
thanks


Pretty please?


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

Do you really think it just bolts right in? I really tend to doubt it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a nice swap..is the enginge with stock internals..?what is your power goal..?


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

rear susp Front mounts bolts up IIRC but not the rear mounts.. and off hand I remember a piston set and maybe rods in the motor? go back pages..why waste room with questions?


----------



## joosejpr (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

I didn't know there was limited space on these forums... waste room? Why waste room with pointless unnecessary lectures?








Great build, man. I have enjoyed this!


_Modified by joosejpr at 3:46 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_

Pretty please?

the axle beam is from a passat G60 Synchro and the diff is from a TT Quattro the beam was a direct fit because i had the golf MK3 VR6 synchro mouting brackets but even with the passat bracket its pretty easy to fit ...but the beam needs to be modified (welding/cutting) for the diff to fit in . and the floor pan needs some major overhaul 


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 3:24 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syracusegli* »_
because of the huge air intake and space




syracusegli said:


> that is exactly why ..plus to my eye it looks way better that way


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a nice swap..is the enginge with stock internals..?what is your power goal..? 

no, it has forged wiseco piston and modified scat forged rods .
my power goal is at least 500whp


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
my power goal is at least 500whp


on pump?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
on pump?

yeah i think we can pull it off. from our experience with other modded car we think it is possible


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Thank you.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

sick build, love the fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

wow man you are an artist. Best of luck with the build you are a huge inspiration for me! Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

lookin really good man. very high quality work that will last a lifetime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

That is just to freakin sexy. Nice work man


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (prracer6)*

Holly **** your my hero and just made my background on every computer I own or work with.








That skyview is an absolutely amazing picture.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_ just made my background on every computer I own 
That skyview is an absolutely amazing picture.

i concur







its my background too


----------



## Amature (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

One of the most fascinating builds' I've ever seen keep it up!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

very nice


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (2doorV6)*

awesome build!!! thinking of putting a 2.5 into my mk4 jetta auto hope i don't have to cut the rails


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Def keeping an I on this build, nice work... Any chance of you taken it to any up and coming car shows, like h20i or waterfest would love to see in person...


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

Im just curious is this front mount going to work with have thing parts connected to the motor without a pivot point?
Im just curious y you didnt go with the MKIV like style mounts and use a dogbone to get rid of the need for any framework up front?








great build..... my next project after the MKIV 16VT is prolly a 2.5L MKII coupe...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (kipy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kipy* »_awesome build!!! thinking of putting a 2.5 into my mk4 jetta auto hope i don't have to cut the rails

in your Mk4 you wont need to cut anything ...it fits in a oem Bettle 2.5 so you just need the 2.5 beetle mounts and the motor sits right in


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (old_skool_jetta)*

i may be coming to the waterfest this summer ..its not a promess but its been a long time me and my friend talked about a road trip to waterfest


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_Im just curious is this front mount going to work with have thing parts connected to the motor without a pivot point?
Im just curious y you didnt go with the MKIV like style mounts and use a dogbone to get rid of the need for any framework up front?








great build..... my next project after the MKIV 16VT is prolly a 2.5L MKII coupe...


its simple ..its a mk3 so i used mk3 style mounts ...i personnaly think it looks cleaner this way , plus my ditributor would probably have hit on the passenger mount .. and the front crossmember is very useful it support the engine ,the radiator and my intercooler .


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

come to moncton... to MVOC.... its the largest vw rally and show in the maritimes
go here to find out more
http://www.customobsessions.co...28954
and watch the video i did for it last year
http://gallery.me.com/scottbrookes#100789


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

EPIC build dude! I just read the whole thread, start to finish. All I can say is WOW! When you started posting pics of your fab work, especially pipe fitting, my jaw dropped like a rock. I've been amazed at every update so far. You seem to have the determination of a starving polar bear!
I'll be sharing this thread with some friends of mine from a local car club.
As has been said numerous times before me, I can't wait to see some videos of this beast! I wish you could bring it to SOWO, but that may be a bit out of reach for you.
Best of luck to you and your partner!


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Bump sweet work. Very time consuming but well worth it and way to stay focused on it. 
NLS did a 2.5 in his wifes mk1 rabbit. But its just a plain swap not boosted or AWD but very clean as well.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (vwbmx)*

I need this in my life. NOW!!! Amazing craftsmanship. Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_Bump sweet work. Very time consuming but well worth it and way to stay focused on it. 
NLS did a 2.5 in his wifes mk1 rabbit. But its just a plain swap not boosted or AWD but very clean as well. 


still a hell of a swap tho ... i know what kind of work it is , and i did not swap the stock harnees or ecu . in a Mk1 .. props to him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

thanks... wiring was amazingly hard..."bit" of frame work and custom mounts but its done and in FEB's issue of PVW.
yours is great as well! great fab skills! been watching for awhile!


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Josh i saw it and both rabbits look amazing. nice work and Im sure wiring ws retarded. Did you run the factory wiring or do some sort of stand alone if at all possible. I didnt read the complete write up in PVW. I was in aww with the swap and how the mkv looked.
Golf 2.0T you have anymore updates on your project?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (vwbmx)*

thanks!
yes 100% mk5 engine harness. 60+ hours of just wiring and making oem ecu work.
wanted the swap to look as if it was factory, everything down to the oem hose clamps and ground wires
*carry on golf2.0T!!*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Wow. I just came across this thread and I'm blown away. Awesome work man. Can't wait to see the finish product. 
In for updates.


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

cant wait to see this done.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

the 02M official peloquinization .. and swaped the Final drive went from 4.24 to a 3.88








compared to a 02A 
































and a small turbo upgrade ..ported GT35 housing 










_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 6:33 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

mmmm tastey


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (drracing07)*


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

WOW


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

This is such a great project. Good to see someone doing something different with the 2.5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (UTdaneVW)*

4:24!!! HOLY BASTARD!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

i abso-lutly love this build... cant wait to see some videos!


----------



## Low_3ur0_860 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have no words to describe this build... all i have to say is wow... i can't wait to see more!!!!!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Low_3ur0_860)*

Im guessing the front axles are going to be custom?


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*








MOAR! NOW!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: MK3 2.5T Quattro swap (Golf 2.0T)*

wooooooow, amazing work dude. Viewed this pretty much most of today, looked over it a good couple of times.
Im doing the same conversion over here in the UK.. Might have to PM you soon for tiny helpers!!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

awesome project


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

*FV-QR*

definitely watching this!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Question: Whats with the wastegate exhaust going so far back before you re-routed it in?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Question: Whats with the wastegate exhaust going so far back before you re-routed it in? 

because its a 3.5" in the middle of the car and a 3" in front makes no sense rerouting in the 3" ...the 3.5" will support more exhaust flow .. plus the lenght of the the wastegate exhaust allows the exhaust gas flow to cool down a bit therefore reducing the gas volume at the junction of the two pipes ,so a bit more flow i presume ... but its mainly because of the 3.5" ...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

good progress...im tuned in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

subscribed. looks fantastic. 
I'm thrilled to see what people are doing with the 2.5. I'm very optimistic about the future of these engines.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

this is awesome,this is what the vdub comunity has been lacking,no secrets tell us what was done and someone else will try it thanks bud for going away from the norm.great work


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (popeye71)*

Updates pls.


----------



## geenogti (Nov 10, 2004)

*hump with a B*


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: hump with a B (geenogti)*

what is that out of?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: hump with a B (notso2slo)*

tt rs


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

watching again.....welcome back


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

jettasmooth said:


> watching again.....welcome back


x2 

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet build, can't wait to see videos. keep up the good work and please update:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## theillusionofsafety (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome build! watching


----------



## GTI_RT (Jul 7, 2009)

nice buil thread, wait for updates.
good work congrat.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

getting ready to start the car by the end of the month hopefully 





































tried on the KW coil over looks nice 



















will probably raise it up a bit tho .. im a little concerned about ground clearence


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

In for Epicness. I can only dream of paying somebody to do this to my car, let alone do it on my own. Props to you!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> In for Epicness. I can only dream of paying somebody to do this to my car, let alone do it on my own. Props to you!


 
im also paying for someone to do most of the job ..if not it would have been ready in june 2012


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

do you think that slim fan is gonna provide enough cooling, since its only on half of the radiator? I always wondered how efficient that would be.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

im pretty sure it will ..but the only way to know is to try , if not i will add a second one ...but i hope i dont need another one its getting crowded in there


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> im also paying for someone to do most of the job ..if not it would have been ready in june 2012


 Yeah it seems mine might get there around that time, and i'm just doing a simple swap. The only issue i have is to find a decent shop that will not do a shady job, i'm willing to throw some coin and make sure is nicely done. 

One question, how did you come up with the idea about the swap? What are your goals as far as whp? and torque?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> One question, how did you come up with the idea about the swap? What are your goals as far as whp? and torque?


 i did not want to do a turbo VR6 or 1.8T ..so the 2.5 was the coolest way to go ...not really the easiest tho .. as for the power goal im hoping for a 500whp ..might be difficult with the stock cam .. but we are planning for a custom made billet cam upgrade espacialy made for my setup ...


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> i did not want to do a turbo VR6 or 1.8T ..so the 2.5 was the coolest way to go ...not really the easiest tho .. as for the power goal im hoping for a 500whp ..might be difficult with the stock cam .. but we are planning for a custom made billet cam upgrade espacialy made for my setup ...


Nice very nice, i´ll definitely keep an eye on this. I finally found some nice inspiration!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I must say... A-FKING-MAZING.
Great work being done there. A couple questions though... Did you box in the cut-out secion of frame? What's going on for belt tensioning? And, is this motor designed well enough for easily attainable high horsepower? The last question is mainly since I want a better motor than a boosted 2.0 for my corrado, and am willing to do some fab work to make a larger motor fit.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't wait to see it fire up.

To thetwodubheads, the 2.5 WILL be the next hot VW engine, I have foreseen it.  There are some minor inconveniences, but that happened way back when someone first tried to swap a 1.8t into something. Give it time and more and more people will be doing 2.5 swaps.

Brendan


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow glad to see an update, just cant wait to hear this baby run :thumbup:


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

cars looking great. watching.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow this has turned out absolutly MINTT!


i can't wait until you get it running!!


looks fantastic :thumbup:


keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

green JettaIII said:


> any updates?


Agreed jst went through all 13 pages of this and have to know!!!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

found a cheap 2.5 that will make a good spare engine 



















wiring as begun


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ctopherun (Apr 29, 2007)

Watching!!


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, thanx for update, i want to see how any bumper is going to fit that....keep up the awesome work:beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

david100483 said:


> wow, thanx for update, i want to see how any bumper is going to fit that....keep up the awesome work:beer::thumbup:opcorn:


 
the stock one fits without any trimming ... backed up the radiator to make room :beer:


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

should put the battery in the trunk will make it much cleaner as its already looking quite cluttered under there.


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

best build ever!!!


----------



## VW-G (Jul 28, 2010)

just went through all 13 pages and all i can say is AMAZING! great job with all the fabrication, how you managed to fit everything under the hood is pretty ridiculous:laugh:


----------



## johnny1.8 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great build and fabrication...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

How hard was setting up the stand alone on this beast? When NLS did their mk1 rabbit swap he said some rediculous like 60 hours when into the wiring with using the stock management.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

started the car for the first time today it fired right up the first time  car is not ready for road yet but its a hell of moral booster


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

schweet:thumbup:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> started the car for the first time today it fired right up the first time car is not ready for road yet but its a hell of moral booster


Good to hear that


----------



## ntcdubby (Apr 1, 2009)

amazing. im speachless. nowww swap my 12v vr with this for 24v vvti? lol.
great work man looking forward to hearing this beast!


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

its looking awesome! sorry if i missed it but what kinda power numbers are you hoping to achieve with this setup?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

my goal is 500whp ...but i seriously doubt it with the stock cam ...but we have plans for a custom made cams for my specific setup , then it should not be a problem


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Should be easy. I forgot to check, did you put bigger intake valves in or do any other head work?

I foresee 500 WHP easily even with stock cams. Maybe I'm an optimist though. 

Brendan


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Should be easy. I forgot to check, did you put bigger intake valves in or do any other head work?
> 
> I foresee 500 WHP easily even with stock cams. Maybe I'm an optimist though.
> 
> Brendan


100% stock head ... and you may be a bit optimistic :laugh: ... stock 2.5 cams a extremely mild (for my aplication that is)


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

They say the 2.5 head is one of the best flowing heads VW has ever made. Although C2 made a set of prototype cams, they moved power band higher up in the rpm range(7500 rev limiter) but no real solid power gains. But thats all on stock valves and springs and whatnot. I wouldn't worry about the head. All I'd do is install ARP head studs due to the boost levels you wanna push. Can't wait to see this thing done. Car looks awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

bump for updates or finished project pics?


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Definitely an inspiration. Great build man A+++:beer::thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

jezus, you've got an epic project going on there mate!

Love your work! *SUBSCRIBED*


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

just read every page! UPDATE PLEASE  2.5 ftw!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

bump for updates!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i thought i lost this thread when Vortex made the transition to the new format. so glad i found it again. keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

this just gave me the moral boost i needed to under take this swap in my b5 a4 gonna go with stage IIc for tuning though probably use ls1 individual coils too nothing too fancy turbo wise either SPA 6000 im shooting for atlest 350 at first then 700whp down the road originally i was looking at the 2.2t 5cylinder from the S2 but this engine seems uncharted and i like the direction its going in the VAG community. outstanding build my friend.


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

amazing! 

top notch work!
when you are starting work on my car?


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS AMAZING! 
THIS IS LIKE INSPIRATION
im actually 17 and doing a auto to 6 speed swap myself omg its hard.
but this wow.

i have plan for a mk2 TDI swap
and a mk2 VR6 swap


so thank you this is great inspiration


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow...i had almost forgotten about this...that looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

long time with no upates ... i had major drawbacks with the project . first i had to change the standalone and wire harness , discovered that the 2.5 oem trigger wheel is not really compatible with 034 ... figured that i would just use the distributor hallsender but i had a stage 1-C wich cannot run with a hallsender ...so had to go with a brand new 034 stage 1-B and harness . re wire the whole car and started the car to discover that my coil needs a heavy duty resitor in order to prevent burning the 034 coil trigger ...so burn it did ...an electronic friend repaired every thing and i restarted the car and everything was good.. 

started tuning the car every thing was going smoothly until the motor suddenly stopped and would not restart ... sounded like an engine with no compression , removed the distributor cap to find that the rotor was not turning , wich could only mean one thing ...intake cam somehow stopped turning ...woow disaster strikes again ..took out the engine and took it entirely appart to find that a modification made to the variable cam sprocket in order to make it fix was the cause . there was a tiny oil seal missing that let oil pressure go through and that same oil pressure lubricates the cam bearing behind the sproket so with no pressure the intake cam griped in the cylinder head and since the sproket and cam as no shaft key the sproket turn without the cam and unscrewed the bolt until it could turn freely . one would expect major carnage between pistons and intake valves but there was nothing damaged other than the cylinder head and intake cam . but the oil was massively contaminated with aluminum so i decided to ditch the 2007 engine and go with the mule ...the 2006 so had to take appart the entire engine to get my forged rods and pistons in ...

should be able to start it before december i hope ...anyways will buy some winter tires and have fun with the the audi S2 sounding Quattro GTI  
tell you what ... the car 7000rpm sounds completely amazing


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

Damn that sucks... Crazy projects like this are never simple...


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

so what will you do to fix the problem? just not block that oil passage or figure something different out?
or is the head on the 06 different so you dont have to worry about that?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

lucas13dourado said:


> so what will you do to fix the problem? just not block that oil passage or figure something different out?
> or is the head on the 06 different so you dont have to worry about that?


im just not gonna mess with the sproket this time ...ill leave it 100% stock so the problem wont repeat itself. ill wait till i have my custom cam ..trust me they wont be variable


----------



## danvw (Sep 15, 2010)

fabrication looks good it must of take some sleepless nights :thumbup:

started right up nice how chalenging was the wiring


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sick build :thumbup:


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Wouldn't you be able to harness the variable cam for broader RPM power? I thought I heard that messing with the cam timing in an R32 got one tuner a little more power, but a broader torque curve.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

man that sucks about the motor...I hope it all works out. cant wait to see this thing done!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Golf 2.0T said:


> discovered that the 2.5 oem trigger wheel is not really compatible with 034 ... figured that i would just use the distributor hallsender but i had a stage 1-C wich cannot run with a hallsender ...


 the 1-C does work for both applications, something was configured incorrectly. 

Andre


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

good isht :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

drove the car back home for the first time on thursday :biggrinsanta: it drives and sound wonderful ...it pulls really strong at only 10psi wich is good news . found a new hobby , to have fun in the snow WRC style .. reminds me of gruppe B old Audi Quattro .. big 5cyl sound with loud blow off ... its childhood fun in snow grown up style

could not be hapier! big thanks to my friend Ben at BCF , without him this project would never have completed :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Golf 2.0T said:


> drove the car back home for the first time on thursday :biggrinsanta: it drives and sound wonderful ...it pulls really strong at only 10psi wich is good news . found a new hobby , to have fun in the snow WRC style .. reminds me of gruppe B old Audi Quattro .. big 5cyl sound with loud blow off ... its childhood fun in snow grown up style
> 
> could not be hapier! big thanks to my friend Ben at BCF , without him this project would never have completed :thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


> drove the car back home for the first time on thursday :biggrinsanta: it drives and sound wonderful ...it pulls really strong at only 10psi wich is good news . found a new hobby , to have fun in the snow WRC style .. reminds me of gruppe B old Audi Quattro .. big 5cyl sound with loud blow off ... its childhood fun in snow grown up style
> 
> could not be hapier! big thanks to my friend Ben at BCF , without him this project would never have completed :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::snowcool: post a video up of it


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^x2


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

X3


----------



## Ryanneffinglogann (Oct 29, 2009)

x4


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Ryanneffinglogann said:


> x4


X2= x8:thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> x8:thumbup:


x2=x16 :laugh:


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

more pictures post them all


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JamesS said:


> x2=x16 :laugh:


x2=x32 :biggrinsanta:


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

Golf 2.0T said:


> drove the car back home for the first time on thursday :biggrinsanta: it drives and sound wonderful ...it pulls really strong at only 10psi wich is good news . found a new hobby , to have fun in the snow WRC style .. reminds me of gruppe B old Audi Quattro .. big 5cyl sound with loud blow off ... its childhood fun in snow grown up style
> 
> could not be hapier! big thanks to my friend Ben at BCF , without him this project would never have completed :thumbup:




Didn't happen unless you pst pics :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

notso2slo said:


> Didn't happen unless you pst pics :laugh::laugh:


will post you guys a video shortly ...

merry christmas


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Audi4u said:


> the 1-C does work for both applications, something was configured incorrectly.
> 
> Andre


when we tried to run with the trigger wheel we received no signal at all tried a few config with no luck ... and my 5 windows hallsendor was the same story ...

are you running the 1-C with oe trigger ?


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, Crazy. Didn't think anyone would swap a vr5 into a mk3.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

My Big said:


> Wow, Crazy. Didn't think anyone would swap a vr5 into a mk3.


not a VR, just the regular 2.5 I-5.:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

dying to see a vid of this thing in action


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow... Great build. Also PM'ed about that valve cover. It's simple, and all business. I like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

nice work:thumbup:


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

this is epic...im going sc with my 2.5..but this is so sweet


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy Balls! VIDEO PLEASE x 92626528914654075241694!!!!!!!!! Really wanna know what a big turbo 2.5L sounds like as I'm looking to do the same thing to my rabbit. Happy New year Everyone!


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

Video?opcorn: please. if you don't wanna do a video of it i'm sure there is someone local that would be willing to come take a video of it and put it up.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

waiting for a little snow ... never wanted snow so bad , its one of the least snowy winter in recent years . i can see my lawn in january ..should be at least two feets of snow .. hope itll snow this week-end .


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

waiting for this video is like blue balls!:banghead:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

:beer: 

In for later. Great work so far.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

The snow is coming!!!!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

coming!?! HA:biggrinsanta:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I was following this thread for a while but lost it in the vBulletin switch. I'm glad I found it again. Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

subscribed....lets see this video.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

second snow storm and still no video......


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

jettasmooth said:


> second snow storm and still no video......


X2 opcorn:


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you running the OEM haldex controller or a standalone unit?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

home made stand alone for now ... working on a full mechanical engagement prototype, that would take place of the haldex hydrolic clutch system ..:screwy:


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Golf 2.0T said:


> home made stand alone for now ... working on a full mechanical engagement prototype, that would take place of the haldex hydrolic clutch system ..:screwy:


I'll be very interested to hear about this. I'm still trying to decide whether I should spend the money on the electronic standalone, or go with a mechanic hydraulic controller (like the one made by SQS)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4163774

I just get the feeling that the lack of adjustment would kind of defeat the purpose of the rear diff and its ability to transfer torque on demand.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice subscribed. I PMed you as well. Is there any chance you a picture of the bottom of the block and crank from when the oil pans were removed?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

updates?


----------



## MM2 Zayas (Aug 6, 2010)

:wave: Amazing Job! It is really inspiring :beer:.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

good work!opcorn:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

quick video on icy streets with no exhaust 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gE55sT3zSU 

will shoot one in daylight .


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

makes me very jealous.....and anxious to finish my project 

that 2.5 sounds good, screw the exhaust.....lol


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds damn good. 

Can't wait to see some pics of it fully completed.


----------



## Ryanneffinglogann (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

it does indeed sound awesome! I thought this project was forgotten about for a while.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Sc0rian said:


> it does indeed sound awesome! I thought this project was forgotten about for a while.


 well ive been busy lately so had to cutback on updates .. ive been running the car daily since december. it started ok all winter even on -30c morning not on the first turn of the key but it allways started. I am currently boosting 12psi and it runs great , pulls hard ... i killed an 911 carrera 4 about 05-07 on 1/8 of a mile street run , by the look on the guy's face you could tell he once had a better day .. next step is the dyno


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Anxiously awaiting new pics and dyno results.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Just in case anyone missed it.


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

ohhh yeahhh!! looks sweet and can tell it pulls hard in the snow glad to see it finally running:beer: please post a videos in the daylight soon:thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> Just in case anyone missed it.



wow!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

what a sound!:thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG, I now have a new reason to live. To build somthing like that....

You Sir, are a great fabricator...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

first time out to the strip , street racing night so no tree just a green light .went 111.8mph and 13.40 .would not consider the ET cause you lose almost a full second in reaction time . hard to guess the light since its activated by a track official ..never the same . 

anyway im glad to see it run almost 112mph on 12psi knowing its a heavy car probably 3000ish lbs . will crank up the boost later this spring would be thrilled to see 124 mph and low 11s

i raced against a 2010 BMW 335i I6 3.0L twin turbo , he had a turboback and chipped (really nice car by the way) and i killed him from launch till finish line he never came close . he told me that i should not have been able to pass him that there was something wrong with his boost that he had only 15psi blah blah ... told him mine had 12psi and one less cylinder


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Golf 2.0T said:


> he told me that i should not have been able to pass him that there was something wrong with his boost that he had only 15psi blah blah ... told him mine had 12psi and one less cylinder


When you embarrass someone there is always something wrong with their car. The rest of the time they won't shut up about how perfect it is.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

stealthmk1 said:


> When you embarrass someone there is always something wrong with their car. The rest of the time they won't shut up about how perfect it is.


that is ALWAYS the case, especially when it is a 15+ year old car that you bought and built for $15K or less and just walk all over there $50K+ car. its soo priceless


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

With the local Honda guys, (of whom, a couple I am actually friends with) I always call it "the Honda Stammer", where they talk smack in the garage, then when you happen to see them at the track and you want to line them up, they are always like "well, ... ah... um.... my clutch isn't good... my axle is making noise...... my tires are worn....." HA!

Brendan


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

cell phone video .. drifting a left turn , give the cameraman a break its hard enought to stay seated ... will have to be redone with my friend gopro

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b256/mo7/?action=view&current=IMG_0466.mp4


----------



## gtiswapped96 (Dec 6, 2009)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiickkkkkkkkk


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

went to the stip on saturday , the car surprised me by running a 11.89 @ 117.96mph 1.7760ft 
all that on pump gas(94oct) , cheap falken ziex 205/40/17 street tires and low boost 12psi 

considering the heavy weight of my car , 3075lbs with driver. the 2.5T definetly hauls ass  

according to fairly accurate drag calculator my car would need to produce 390whp to run 117mph on the 1/4mile . wich would be crazy good for 12psi and still stock cams ..
anyways will have to go at the dyno soon 

car #453


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

love what you've done with the 2.5, keep us posted. My favorite build thread by far :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

oh yeah i almost forgot my runs were film both in the stands with regular camera and in car with a friends gopro hd camera 

will post them asap


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

Felicitations dude! Just as an interesting comparison, in last month's Car and Driver, the Audi TT-RS with 345 crank hp and AWD ran 12.1 @ 113. So you've made considerably more out of that same motor!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr Black said:


> Felicitations dude! Just as an interesting comparison, in last month's Car and Driver, the Audi TT-RS with 345 crank hp and AWD ran 12.1 @ 113. So you've made considerably more out of that same motor!


TTRS probably weighs more


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

> TTRS probably weighs more



youre right TT-RS coupe weighs 1450kg w/o driver ... mine is 1320kg w/o driver 

but it also runs more boost 1.2bar so about 17psi on a compression ratio of 10:1 , mine 12psi on 9:1

anyways TT-RS is a freakin nice car that i would very much like to own :thumbup:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Black said:


> Felicitations dude! Just as an interesting comparison, in last month's Car and Driver, the Audi TT-RS with 345 crank hp and AWD ran 12.1 @ 113. So you've made considerably more out of that same motor!


that motor is a whole lot different...just saying:laugh:


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

DRedman45 said:


> that motor is a whole lot different...just saying:laugh:


Same displacement, same basic architecture. 

And yes I know the TT-RS weighs about 34-3500 lb. So the OP's car should be faster. Let me restate, he's probably making comparable power to a TT-RS. And despite the lack of AWD he's solidly in the 11s instead of running 12's with a big trap speed. Pretty impressive on both counts.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr Black said:


> And despite the lack of AWD


But it is AWD. :sly:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Black said:


> Same displacement, same basic architecture.


i was just giving you a hard time...the TTRS is direct injected, new head, and all sorts of other things like that which make it a whole different motor 

but yeah he is awd:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

Lol I'm retarded, forgot this one was AWD too. Anywaysssss.....still an impressive build.

Now go get some drag radials and snap axles


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

DRedman45 said:


> i was just giving you a hard time...the TTRS is direct injected, new head, and all sorts of other things like that which make it a whole different motor
> 
> but yeah he is awd:thumbup:


cams and intake valve are different (34mm instead of 32mm) other than that the cylinder head is the same maybe different alloy though . TT-RS has a cylinder head very similar to a 2.0TFSI wich i compared to my 2.5 earlier in my post .. the engine block is different , different alloy and internals and it has more structural ridges so is probably sturdier than a regular 2.5 block . not giving anyone a hard time just pointing out what i have learned by comparing with TFSI and some info on the net so i can make a fairely accurate educated guess . never seen one opened in front of me so i can be wrong


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

I think there's a build thread in Hybrid/Swap where a guy was sourcing one of these motors for a Mk2 and had some good info....also pretty sure that WorldCarFans had a really good article or VWAG press release with lots of detail.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

video of my 11.89 run from outside 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjwMt-azMM

first run of the day taught me to avoid the burnout water :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JllXhnEVyQ&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

That's awesome, car sounds fantastic:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

video in car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTimQbwMiNs


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Sick! love it!


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

This thing sounds sick! :beer:


----------



## danvw (Sep 15, 2010)

i love it! good reaction times too:thumbup:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you still running the 2.5L cams? I can't wait to see where it spools compared to my 35r 2.2L 20vt on the dyno.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do you have any internals done??


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

URHank said:


> Are you still running the 2.5L cams? I can't wait to see where it spools compared to my 35r 2.2L 20vt on the dyno.


yes still stock cams . full boost at 3600rpm with .82a/r 



thygreyt said:


> do you have any internals done??


yes both pistons and rods are forged


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! Through the traps in 5th....is that typical for a 6-speed or did you change the final drive?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

17psi by 3600 is nice. I put an HTA 3582r wheel in my 35r, and it dropped spool an honest 600 rpm. Very similar setup with tial .82 housing and SRI. 

Makes me want to run a longitude 2.5 with an 01e. Well done project


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

read all 16 pages. and DAMN. incredible


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr Black said:


> Wow! Through the traps in 5th....is that typical for a 6-speed or did you change the final drive?


i changed from 4.24 to a 3.88 final ..otherwise it would have been even worst ..02m are short ratio:thumbdown:


URHank said:


> 17psi by 3600 is nice. I put an HTA 3582r wheel in my 35r, and it dropped spool an honest 600 rpm. Very similar setup with tial .82 housing and SRI.
> 
> Makes me want to run a longitude 2.5 with an 01e. Well done project


its 12psi by 3600rpm ... i ran [email protected] at 12psi :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Golf 2.0T said:


> its 12psi by 3600rpm ... i ran [email protected] at 12psi :thumbup:


WOW. Nice to not need a million PSI to make power. :thumbup:

If 12 psi is max, I would think stock internals could handle that, yes?

Great project.

Brendan


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Golf 2.0T said:


> yes still stock cams . full boost at 3600rpm with .82a/r
> 
> 
> 
> yes both pistons and rods are forged


and stock valvetrain??? and last.. any dyno graphs??? i'm going to boost mine, and well... just dont want to spend any extra money


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

this is sick! you have any plans for the exterior? or sleeper mode?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> and stock valvetrain??? and last.. any dyno graphs??? i'm going to boost mine, and well... just dont want to spend any extra money


100% stock valvetrain , i havent dynoed it yet . stock rods look very similar to a 1.8T so on a 2.5 would not be scared to push 400hp crank relatively safe , but stock pistons are the weakest link in my opinion but even so they would probably endure 400crank on a good tune.



slavik19 said:


> this is sick! you have any plans for the exterior? or sleeper mode?


not for now , but one day would be nice to freshen up the body and 100% new paint ...maybe change the colour not sure


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Epic build, dude.
You-are-the-man.


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

This build was AWESOME. You have inspired me to go home and go in the garage and get **** done. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Epic build, dude.
> You-are-the-man.





WoLfBuRgJeTTa said:


> This build was AWESOME. You have inspired me to go home and go in the garage and get **** done. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks guys .

went to the strip this week end did not improve on my 11.89 ..but was not bad , 11.97 at 116.7mph but i ran my best 60ft yet ..1.706 still on street tires .


----------



## GTI Junkie (Feb 10, 2011)

wow, just wow!!!  

I stumbled upon this thread searching for a 2.5 swap to an mk4, since it's something I would maybe like to do in the future, but after seeing all you did, it is definitely something I will consider when the time and $$ come. 

Great job dude, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

GTI Junkie said:


> wow, just wow!!!
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread searching for a 2.5 swap to an mk4, since it's something I would maybe like to do in the future, but after seeing all you did, it is definitely something I will consider when the time and $$ come.
> 
> Great job dude, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


 search for user name Audi4u, his name is Andre, he has a MKV Rabbit 2.5T on 034EFi and a 2.5 swapped MKIV 

sorry for the thread jack. lets see some more pics and vids of this beast


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

just read every page...this thing is nutsss!!! nice buil man congrats on the car


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

went to the dyno, the car puts out 430awhp @ 7337rpm with 344awtq @ 6406rpm  very impressive considering it runs at 16psi


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy ****! Amazing numbers!!!!!! 

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 

Brendan


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

will post dyno sheet and video soon


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


Golf 2.0T said:


> went to the dyno, the car puts out 430awhp @ 7337rpm with 344awtq @ 6406rpm  very impressive considering it runs at 16psi


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Golf 2.0T said:


> went to the dyno, the car puts out 430awhp @ 7337rpm with 344awtq @ 6406rpm  very impressive considering it runs at 16psi


Wwhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaatt?!!!!
That's nuckin futs!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. you are my hero!

just went through the entire thread!!

imma do a similar build... of sorts.

i did a tranny swap to a gti 6spd 02Q, i have a complete stage 2 ferrea valvetrain, i got H beams forged rods, gonna buy 8.5:1 forged drop-in pistons... and when turbo i'd like to push 20psi on a precision 5857... which is similar to the GTR35 which is what you have..

even thou i will prolly have more boost, i will have a lower comp ratio ( assuming you are still using stock 9.5:1)...

looking to get around 400s whp, 20psi and 7500 rpms... but thats on the blue print. lets actually do it and see what becomes true.

what should i be careful with? 
do you have H beams rods or I beams?
what ever happened to your planned cams?? i'd be interested in this.

any sidenotes or suggestions?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

video of the dyno at 16psi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMPdUSXuvM


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Golf 2.0T said:


> video of the dyno at 16psi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMPdUSXuvM


 BOSS!


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> BOSS!


 x2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here is my dyno chart


----------



## Eli2.slow (May 29, 2010)

*A little help*

First, WOW!!!!!!!!!!! this has to be most thought out project on vortex, and also the best imo. question, Im trying to source parts for my project but can't find any where a syncro system or an audi TT rear diff, could you give some insight on where i could find these? I tried ebay and vortex but no luck.
Also, do you think it be worth doing this with a 16vT?
keep up the awesome work, this project has been my motivation and inspiration from the start.

:thumbup:


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

holy ish, subscribed. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Eli2.slow said:


> First, WOW!!!!!!!!!!! this has to be most thought out project on vortex, and also the best imo. question, Im trying to source parts for my project but can't find any where a syncro system or an audi TT rear diff, could you give some insight on where i could find these? I tried ebay and vortex but no luck.
> Also, do you think it be worth doing this with a 16vT?
> keep up the awesome work, this project has been my motivation and inspiration from the start.
> 
> :thumbup:


i bought my parts from 2 different people who did some car parting outs . so you could say i got lucky . you will need old passat G60 Synchro axle beam and audi TT drivetrain , tranny ,diff drive shafts ... anything with some power is worth doing AWD, imo 

good luck


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

finally fixed my car up and went drag racing again . i had a "minor breakdown" i broke my crankshaft in two :facepalm: .



















so two days after i got my car back i went to the strip and ran 11.121 @ 126.33mph

even ran a 129.73mph !


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha wow, broke the camshaft. If it ever happens again I have a spare one:laugh::beer:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

pennsydubbin said:


> haha wow, broke the camshaft. If it ever happens again I have a spare one:laugh::beer:


crankshaft......sucks man, but glad you got it back up and running :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

meant crankshaft. i have a spare camshaft as well


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

wtf...


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

http://youtu.be/pTimQbwMiNs

why did you hit 5th?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

4690 said:


> http://youtu.be/pTimQbwMiNs
> 
> why did you hit 5th?


because 4th was over ..


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

i thought so. but it looked like you were close to the end so i was confused.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i have a 6 speed 02M and gears are a bit short..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm sure it was posted earlier, but refresh my memory. Was that a stock 2.5 crank? Why do you think it failed and at only 16psi?

How high are you revving it?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

stealthmk1 said:


> I'm sure it was posted earlier, but refresh my memory. Was that a stock 2.5 crank? Why do you think it failed and at only 16psi?
> 
> How high are you revving it?


yes it was a stock cast crankshaft and it failed probably because the 500+ crank hp of my setup at the time , plus the added stress of the awd , when i shift from 1st to 2nd gear you really get embedded in the seats ...no wheelspin at all. as for a 500+hp fwd you would spin till 5th gear:screwy: and spining wheels are less likely to break stuff up imo . my rev limiter is at 7500rpm.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Golf 2.0T said:


> when i shift from 1st to 2nd gear you really get embedded in the seats ...no wheelspin at all.


i envy you.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Golf 2.0T said:


> yes it was a stock cast crankshaft and it failed probably because the 500+ crank hp of my setup at the time , plus the added stress of the awd , when i shift from 1st to 2nd gear you really get embedded in the seats ...no wheelspin at all. as for a 500+hp fwd you would spin till 5th gear:screwy: and spining wheels are less likely to break stuff up imo . my rev limiter is at 7500rpm.


Very surprised the crank was the first to go.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

just did a little mod to my wastegate setup 

44mm vs 60mm 



















few hours later i got the huge wastegate installed and went uppipe style . 











did this change because i recently upgraded to a 1.06a/r housing and afterwards i had trouble with boost control probably due to very low manifold backpressure , experienced some boost creep from 6000rpm to 7500rpm . so i went with higher flowing 60mm wastegate . problem is now solved ... will go to the dyno and tune the car at a higher boost and some race fuel :thumbup:


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

looks good cant wait for results


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

results a in 

542awhp @ 7035rpm and 430awtq @ 6199 running at 20psi (109oct) maxed out the fuel pumps so we stopped there. will go to the strip on monday ... 

will post dyno sheet soon


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

542awhp - that's monstrous power from the 2.5l!
Be sure to most more videos from the track when you go!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Holy sh*t. You're making 300 more whp than me haha. I can't even imagine what that would be like.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

numbers look like the unitronic rabbit, but your car probably weights 500lbs less :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DRedman45 said:


> numbers look like the unitronic rabbit, but your car probably weights 500lbs less :thumbup:


 It also runs and makes 1/4mile passes. :lol: I kid, I kid.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> It also runs and makes 1/4mile passes. :lol: I kid, I kid.


 the uni car runs just as well.. 

back on topic: awesome numbers, and even better, assuming you still have the GTR35.  

quick question: how is your fuel set up? 
ie: 
tank--> fuel pump (oe)--> 044 bosch-->pressure regulator-->550cc injectors-->returnless system.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

went drag racing on monday and did a 10.79 @ 130mph  my best trap speed was 134mph . the car really hauls ass . will post time slip later


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Golf 2.0T said:


> went drag racing on monday and did a 10.79 @ 130mph  my best trap speed was 134mph . the car really hauls ass . will post time slip later


:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Jesus H. that's fast.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice improvement, so whats next? Did you change to a forged crank or just use another cast crank?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

forged TT-RS


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Golf 2.0T said:


> forged TT-RS


and it fits? take the stock 2.5 crank, and replace with the ttrs one?


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> and it fits? take the stock 2.5 crank, and replace with the ttrs one?


It does fit but you need the chains and a few other things. Lots of hours of planning.

Basicly, VW changed the chain system on the 09+ 2.5


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

BladesNet said:


> It does fit but you need the chains and a few other things. Lots of hours of planning.
> 
> Basicly, VW changed the chain system on the 09+ 2.5


plus the flywheel as 8 bolts


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Golf 2.0T said:


> plus the flywheel as 8 bolts


Correct 
you can swap your flywheel for a TSI unit from south bend / clutch masters:thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

INA said:


> Correct
> you can swap your flywheel for a TSI unit from south bend / clutch masters:thumbup:


did not know that , made a custom one .


----------



## Neocramencer (May 17, 2010)

BladesNet said:


> It does fit but you need the chains and a few other things. Lots of hours of planning.
> 
> Basicly, VW changed the chain system on the 09+ 2.5



So you need the whole chain system from the 09er TT-RS or Rabbit engine?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

love it!


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Neocramencer (May 17, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


>


on how many boost?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

20psi and 109oct


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump, what's going on with the car? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

AJmustDIE said:


> Bump, what's going on with the car? :thumbup::thumbup:


Daily driven ! 

Had a ride in it. Came out shaking


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Bump
question Did you have to cut the driveshaft to make it fit in a mk3?


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wanted to bump this to see if there has been anything new going on:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

i went through this thread the other day..all i have is one word.."phenominal"


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

DRedman45 said:


> I just wanted to bump this to see if there has been anything new going on:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


not much new other than i had a LOT of fun with the car this winter . made a short video






and im planning for a few upgrades for the upcoming drag season ...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

VaGPuncher said:


> i went through this thread the other day..all i have is one word.."phenominal"


thx.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> not much new other than i had a LOT of fun with the car this winter . made a short video


Haha, that's awesome when the wastepipe just spits out the snow/water or whatever it is. Are there any risks to running an open wastepipe like that, especially in winter?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Haha, that's awesome when the wastepipe just spits out the snow/water or whatever it is. Are there any risks to running an open wastepipe like that, especially in winter?


well its probably best to keep water and snow out to avoid any possibility of water filling the cylinders , but ive made a few test myself and my tial 60mm is almost water tight . just to be sure i put a rubber cap on the pipe when im not driving the car .


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

:spoot:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

18 pages as pure awesomeness ! Love the car man !


----------



## vdubzkikazz (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok.. WOW!!! That's awesome, just read 18 pages and its 3 am. Great job golf 2.0t you should change to golf 2.5t genius.. :laugh: now time to dream on how to get my hands on some serious $ to do swap this nice on my mk3 jetta. I want 2.5t awd :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

did a few setup changes , clutch upgrade and ecu upgrade . went with cutch masters twin disc and with MegaSquirt v3 . i am now running with oem coil on plug instead of the old audi 10V distributor setup. i went to napierville dragway and did my first ever run with launch control  and it showed ... 1.59 60ft . managed to do a [email protected] on a half an hour race tune with no dyno the day before . looks promising for the rest of the season . that car shifts like a DSG :thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Car is MOVIN! :laugh:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is probably my favorite build on vortex...you have done an amazing job with all the fab work:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

:thumbup: 

ever bring this monster to the Orange Julep?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i LOVE this car.


----------



## SteveVR6MK3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Canadian Pride! lol! Dude...epic machine!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you by chance have any better pics of the frame rail modification? 


Love this build by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing like 5 cyl turbo and AWD..  
Great job!!!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

599 awhp and 500 awtq @25psi GT35R


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Sick! :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

great numbers!:beer:


----------



## crzejkr (May 1, 2006)

the mk3 rejected that 5th cylinder  

man im moving to canada lol! 
a dream of mine is an AWD mk3 400ish HP 
youve paved the way and made life easier. everyonce in a while i get the crazy mood and start cutting welding shiz that dont go there just like this. this tops the cake. saving several pics for future reference of rear subframe etc if you dont mind...  

$$ is the only issue. to be able to think i need and just go buy, not wait to pool it up .. but im very happy for you man. 

shiz looks so much fun to drive. i would just sit there and be power sliding in and out of corners all day, tank of fuel after another lol 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME:beer: 





Golf 2.0T said:


> finally fixed my car up and went drag racing again . i had a "minor breakdown" i broke my crankshaft in two :facepalm: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crzejkr (May 1, 2006)

p.s..e 
you can really see the even power curve now with the new wastegate vs before. on the last or first graphs. 
i had figured it was boost creep but you got around to it. 

you dont think a 50mm would've been suff.. or just got a 60mm cus its better suited..


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any updates?opcorn:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

went to napierville today and went [email protected] on 17" street tires


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Is it okay if I ask how much you estimate you've invested in this project?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

with some different gearing and some proper tires that is easily a low-mid 9 sec street car


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats fast. Well done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Great build! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

undercoverdubber said:


> Very CoolCan I ask why the 2.5 and not just turbo the VR6?


boooooring :laugh:


Good luck with the project. :thumbup:


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

Awesome build man! I read all through it! :thumbup:


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Awesome build


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sick car....


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

awesome build!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

Please sir... may I have some MORE?

Oliver Twist begged me to ask.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Great build, just found this thread and went thru it all... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

I was just wondering at the 10.17 @ 146MPH run.... how much power at the wheels was the car making and was it on a stock 02m gears ratio? thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

zwogti said:


> I was just wondering at the 10.17 @ 146MPH run.... how much power at the wheels was the car making and was it on a stock 02m gears ratio? thank you :thumbup:


that day i did about 10 runs all between 146 and 147mph 

a little math can show a pretty close aproximation of the power needed to the ground to attain 146.5mph according to the cars total weight with driver.

wheel hp= (mph/234)^3 x total weight of the car

so (146.5mph/234) exponent 3 x 2850lbs = 699.4 whp

so to answer your questions about 700whp and yes stock 02M gears


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a chance to see you run and ask you a couple questions @ eurokracy.
Awesome awesome build, and you're making me second guess my aba16vt :facepalm:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Golf 2.0T said:


> that day i did about 10 runs all between 146 and 147mph
> 
> a little math can show a pretty close aproximation of the power needed to the ground to attain 146.5mph according to the cars total weight with driver.
> 
> ...



ok, that helps me to understand the 10.1 @ 146MPH, I see, with the 700WHP it will get you there, when I saw your last Dyno numbers posted showing 599 awhp and 500 awtq @25psi then you posted back that you ran the 10.1 @ 146MPH, I was like what :what: I'm surprised your stock gears 02M tranny is holding around 600WTQ  love your build, beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

zwogti said:


> when I saw your last Dyno numbers posted showing 599 awhp and 500 awtq @25psi then you posted back that you ran the 10.1 @ 146MPH, I was like what :what:




when i did my first run that day i ran 145.6mph i reacted just like you ! You see a few weeks before, just after the dyno i ran 139.8mph wich was confirming the 599whp. than i made minor changes to the car and went back to the strip and ran in 146mph at the same 25psi i was running before.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Golf 2.0T said:


> when i did my first run that day i ran 145.6mph i reacted just like you ! You see a few weeks before, just after the dyno i ran 139.8mph wich was confirming the 599whp. than i made minor changes to the car and went back to the strip and ran in 146mph at the same 25psi i was running before.


you see... Now you got me confused :laugh:

was the 10.1 @146MPH with 599AWHP @ 25psi of boost? or 700WHP at the same 25PSI of boost? :laugh:

I sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Subscribed! Amazing build. Do you happen to still have a p/n for the wiseco's? Did the broken crank get replaced with another cast crank? Did the comp ratio stay at 9.5:1?


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

wow sir what a build. wish i could do those things with my cabrio.

hoping one day to make it v5 itb or supercharged. fighting with a 1.8 auq currently


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Is this car still up and running? Very impressive by the way.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

still up and running, but im making a few changes to the car, new intake manifold and other stuff .


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow this car is nuts. In a good way. I would love to see how it handless the turns. Did you prepare your suspension set-up for straight line drag racing or did you leave some space for cornering?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

its better in straight lines, in corners its a little tail happy, wich is not a bad thing imo.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


> finally fixed my car up and went drag racing again . i had a "minor breakdown" i broke my crankshaft in two :facepalm: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that power level I'd consider install of crank torsion damper like ATI or Fluidampr ones. Otherwise thes same crank damage could happen again.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

installed a forged TT-RS one thus upgrading to a 8 bolts flywheel and different timing chain


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


> installed a forged TT-RS one thus upgrading to a 8 bolts flywheel and different timing chain


A forged crank is always a smart step but the torsional vibrations are still here and will become even higher when you rise the boost and rpms. Was that TTRS crank a cheap buy? The TTRS OEM power level is about 360hp at the FW. Your engine is already much over that number and is used for drag racing with solid FW. 
It is up to you.:beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Hope to see it running at eurokracy


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Always a great built to scroll through :thumbup:


----------



## a sneeky spork (Jan 10, 2012)

What did you do to brace the frame rail you cut so deep in to ? Super sweet swap btw


----------



## upon3 (Feb 16, 1999)

Does this car have a full roll cage in it yet? What have you done to the brakes to handle 700hp?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

a sneeky spork said:


> What did you do to brace the frame rail you cut so deep in to ? Super sweet swap btw


boxed it with sheet metal


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

upon3 said:


> Does this car have a full roll cage in it yet? What have you done to the brakes to handle 700hp?


no i dont have a roll cage yet and i have stock front and rear VR6 brakes.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

I have decided to take my project in an different direction. Since im using my GTI mainly for drag racing now , i want a front wheel drive car so i can race in front wheel drive class .

so this means im selling my AWD setup . I would like to sell the car complete without a motor and ECU  

included : 97 GTI in need of love body wise ,
complete fuel kit (tank,pumps,regulator,lines,700hp)
complete exhaust (turbo back 3.5")
KW variant 1 coil over
complete Quattro system
front and rear peloquin lsd diff
motor mounts for a 2.5


so the car only needs a motor everything else is already fitted and tested, fastest and cheapest way to AWD your motor 

looking for 4000$ cad obo

anyone interested IM me 

Dominic


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

willing to sell the AWD setup without the car too 

complete haldex setup
6 speed gearbox
tranfer case
rear diff
front and rear peloquin
modified passat axle beam with euro golf synchro bracket (bolt on mk3 )
all axles and drive shaft


3000$ cad obo

IM


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

IM sent. Let me know!!!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Sold everything! thanks for the interest and thanks to my buyer, very nice guy 

will go ahead with my new Project ... Mk3 GTI Jazz Blue Driver's edition . will swap my 2.5 in it and build the car for Drag racing in Fwd class. The car will still be driven in the streets so stock apperance. will post some picture asap.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

It was Nice to meet you! I'll be keeping an eye out for the build! Can't wait to get moving on my project!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh, and enjoy the tasty beverages..... ;-)


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Got the new car !





this car is in an amazing shape for 97 mk3 , it is a US spec original Jazz Blue driver's edition VR6 car has 110 000miles. It will be grafted with my 2.5T and 02M FWD.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

nice!!! cage it and lets see it go...my buddy James from Caste Performance just laid down an 8.92 at 171mph with his 2.5 MK3 two weekends ago


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

what an awesome pickup!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

That is one nice find Doum ! 

I see the old mk3 is still on the primer in the back


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

effectivement, je ne l'aurai jamais peinte cette Golf finalement :facepalm: mais la nouvelle est en parfaite condition ! ca va être la deuxième fois que j'enlève le VR6 d'une GTI VR6 :screwy:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

im upgrading my turbo setup, so i have some parts that i need to let go...

im selling : 
*Turbo manifold
*GT35R ball bearing Turbo
*Both my Tial turbine housings .83 and 1.03 a/r
*Tial V60mm Wastgate
*wastegate discharge pipe
*Turbo downpipe

parts valued at more than 5000 usd when new, everything in very good shape, top quality products and well maintained .


looking to sell all the parts as a kit. fits Mk3 for sure and probably fits Mk2 and Mk4, not sure about Mk5 and Mk6 


im looking for 2600 cad (little under 2200 usd)

IM me if interested

thanks 

Dominic


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Man I wanna do a 07k swap in my audi tt 225...What standalone should I use to controll haldex?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

AFAIK, you'd only have to change the engine management & transmission bellhousing.
Haldex is pretty standalone.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I know the 07k bolts right up to 6 speed 02m...You just have to remove a litte material from transmission housing where it bolts to 07k..W
Right below timing cover...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

youngblood7868 said:


> I know the 07k bolts right up to 6 speed 02m...You just have to remove a litte material from transmission housing where it bolts to 07k..W
> Right below timing cover...


thats right, you also need to grind one of the rear engine block ridges that comes in contact with the quattro tranfercase. its a very minor issue but still needs to be adressed tough.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Golf 2.0T said:


> thats right, you also need to grind one of the rear engine block ridges that comes in contact with the quattro tranfercase. its a very minor issue but still needs to be adressed tough.


What standalone should I use with haldex? Which is easiest to tune etc...Thanks


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

youngblood7868 said:


> What standalone should I use with haldex? Which is easiest to tune etc...Thanks


cannot help you on that one ... i did not use the haldex system.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Golf 2.0T said:


> cannot help you on that one ... i did not use the haldex system.


I thought your set up was awd? And I know its transverse setup...What awd system did you use?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

youngblood7868 said:


> I thought your set up was awd? And I know its transverse setup...What awd system did you use?


i used the AWD from a TT but not using the haldex controller and clutch system, it was locked and always on.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Golf 2.0T said:


> i used the AWD from a TT but not using the haldex controller and clutch system, it was locked and always on.


Ok I see, How is that done exactly? Sorry for so many questions. ..You can pm me


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

Golf 2.0T said:


> im upgrading my turbo setup, so i have some parts that i need to let go...
> 
> im selling :
> *Turbo manifold
> ...


You're upgrading the tubular exhaust manifold ? That thing is a piece of art 

So ... 3" wastegate and 4" exhaust with a GTX35R this time around ?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah how good it get any better?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

BladesNet said:


> You're upgrading the tubular exhaust manifold ? That thing is a piece of art
> 
> So ... 3" wastegate and 4" exhaust with a GTX35R this time around ?


yeah i will make a better one that will feed a S400SX turbo.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

started work on the new car, the engine is sitting on temporary engine mounts until i finish the final ones.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

just a teaser of a little something i am currently working on... enjoy


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

still a work in progress but its starting to take shape. my new intake manifold.









that looks like an all motor build, but its not.


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice! Runners Look very similar to the setup I have on my 2.5t mk1 project. Same 2 inj per cyl,but im using oval tubing. 

Sent from my blackberry Q10 970


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Looking awesome. What's the plan?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

biggerbigben said:


> Looking awesome. What's the plan?


the plan is a clean looking, low 9sec street/strip car with drag safety equipment , i guess is what sums it best . we've all seen mustangs or camaros with a roll cage and drag chute on the streets... but never a mk3 golf. i plan on going to the strip and back on the cars own power. Its already what i was doing with the old setup, i want to do the same but with a car at least a full second faster.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

something new and exciting came yesturday...







thanks to integrated for making these:thumbup:

9000rpm here i come!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Golf 2.0T said:


> something new and exciting came yesturday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaaaattt how much were those!!??


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

they are prototype camshaft, more suited for a race car than a street car. they need springs and retainers and special attention to the valve guides for lift clearence. they were 1200usd.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Golf 2.0T said:


> they are prototype camshaft, more suited for a race car than a street car. they need springs and retainers and special attention to the valve guides for lift clearence. they were 1200usd.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Gonna sound insane at 9k.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here are the known specs 



[email protected] said:


> For sale now, serious engine builders only. Absolutely not drop in, require valve guides to be installed deeper, valve notches must be deeper in pistons. 12mm of lift / 290 degrees.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Golf 2.0T said:


> the plan is a clean looking, low 9sec street/strip car with drag safety equipment , i guess is what sums it best . we've all seen mustangs or camaros with a roll cage and drag chute on the streets... but never a mk3 golf. i plan on going to the strip and back on the cars own power. Its already what i was doing with the old setup, i want to do the same but with a car at least a full second faster.


we've got atleast 3 of them here on the east coast in the US. all 3 are 2 door Golfs/GTi's running 4 lug brakes to clear 13" drag wheels, 10 point cages, chute's, most of the interior still present, and all 3 broke into the 8's the end of last season...Todd's black MK3 with a 1.8T, James' black MK3 with orange hood with a 2.5, and Tim's blue MK3 with VRT


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

zoidmk5 said:


> we've got atleast 3 of them here on the east coast in the US. all 3 are 2 door Golfs/GTi's running 4 lug brakes to clear 13" drag wheels, 10 point cages, chute's, most of the interior still present, and all 3 broke into the 8's the end of last season...Todd's black MK3 with a 1.8T, James' black MK3 with orange hood with a 2.5, and Tim's blue MK3 with VRT


They get to the strip on trailer or driven on the road with valid inspection stickers ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Mushasho! said:


> They get to the strip on trailer or driven on the road with valid inspection stickers ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


all three are still state tagged and inspected...I'm sure they COULD drive them there, but trailer them since most events run a whole weekend, so they can just sleep at the track in their truck or trailer, plus have tools and spare parts just incase


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

zoidmk5 said:


> all three are still state tagged and inspected...I'm sure they COULD drive them there, but trailer them since most events run a whole weekend, so they can just sleep at the track in their truck or trailer, plus have tools and spare parts just incase


And that right there is the BIG difference... this build will be reliable enough to not need spare parts... as he stated, reliability is of most importance as he'd need to drive back and forth from the track alone with no rig or team of people... even if it's a tad "slower" ... each build has a purpose, and his are to be commended if accomplished...


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Mushasho! said:


> And that right there is the BIG difference... this build will be reliable enough to not need spare parts... as he stated, reliability is of most importance as he'd need to drive back and forth from the track alone with no rig or team of people... even if it's a tad "slower" ... each build has a purpose, and his are to be commended if accomplished...


I'm not going to pick this subject apart with you, filling up his thread with this nonsense.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> we've got atleast 3 of them here on the east coast in the US. all 3 are 2 door Golfs/GTi's running 4 lug brakes to clear 13" drag wheels, 10 point cages, chute's, most of the interior still present, and all 3 broke into the 8's the end of last season...Todd's black MK3 with a 1.8T, James' black MK3 with orange hood with a 2.5, and Tim's blue MK3 with VRT


those 3 cars are pretty cool too. when i said "you never see drag mk3 on the streets" i was refering more to where i live, up north in Québec, and for the street car term to me it is defined as a car that can and is used for anything other than racing.
I used my old car daily for 5 years all seasons and on the last year, only in the summer almost every time i could. I plan to use my new car on the streets too, to go to work, to the grocery or whatever... not because it will be built better than other setups, not because it will be more reliable or anything. The only reasons are because i want to, and because i go to the strip only 5 to 6 times a year and to my eye a car costing that much and being used only on very few occasions is nonsense . I cant afford a trailer queen, heck i dont even own a trailer or a truck for that matter. A car driven on the streets makes alot more sense to me, its like a motorcyle, its not the most practicle mean of transportation, not the most comfortable but definetly a fun one, so you'll want to use it as much as possible. Sure its more of a compromise, i always need to find a way to do things in order to suit both the street and the strip (leaning more to the strip though), sure sometimes there will be breakdowns but i always lived with it in the past. Using your race car on the streets has some good sides too... you get to know your car very well and that has helped my race driving alot in the past. 

Thats only my opinion, not trying to bring anybody down, just felt that some people could have misunderstood my opinion.:beer:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Golf 2.0T said:


> those 3 cars are pretty cool too. when i said "you never see drag mk3 on the streets" i was refering more to where i live, up north in Québec, and for the street car term to me it is defined as a car that can and is used for anything other than racing.
> I used my old car daily for 5 years all seasons and on the last year, only in the summer almost every time i could. I plan to use my new car on the streets too, to go to work, to the grocery or whatever... not because it will be built better than other setups, not because it will be more reliable or anything. The only reasons are because i want to, and because i go to the strip only 5 to 6 times a year and to my eye a car costing that much and being used only on very few occasions is nonsense . I cant afford a trailer queen, heck i dont even own a trailer or a truck for that matter. A car driven on the streets makes alot more sense to me, its like a motorcyle, its not the most practicle mean of transportation, not the most comfortable but definetly a fun one, so you'll want to use it as much as possible. Sure its more of a compromise, i always need to find a way to do things in order to suit both the street and the strip (leaning more to the strip though), sure sometimes there will be breakdowns but i always lived with it in the past. Using your race car on the streets has some good sides too... you get to know your car very well and that has helped my race driving alot in the past.
> 
> Thats only my opinion, not trying to bring anybody down, just felt that some people could have misunderstood my opinion.:beer:


I 100% understand you and agree as I only build my stuff to be driven when and how I want. I was just sharing a fact that we have a few of them down this way. James, with the 2.5 MK3 was actually in last months PVW if you want to check it out


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> I 100% understand you and agree as I only build my stuff to be driven when and how I want. I was just sharing a fact that we have a few of them down this way. James, with the 2.5 MK3 was actually in last months PVW if you want to check it out


thanks for the info, i'll check it out


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Finished the front end , intake manifold, radiator and intercooler setup. the intercooler core is 24" wide x 20"tall x 3" thick. i managed to fit everything pretty tight so no bumper trimming was needed at all ,the only minor modification was to the brackets connecting the bumper beam to the light rack that were comming in contact with the intercooler.
I already had a 24x12x3 intercooler and i wanted to upgrade it and i found the cheapest way was to add another cooler on top wich ATP turbo was clearing out at 150$ it is a bar and plate garrett core that has 24x8x3. So according to garrett cooler ratings my two coolers combined would be capable of handling 1500hp wich is a bit overkill, but 150$ for 1500hp cooler or 595$ for a 1100hp one ... simple choice.

so the the car looks as "normal" as possible 





with the bumper removed its another story ...


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice update. That intercooler is enormous. :thumbup:


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

Holy ***** massive interccoler !!!!

How many kilometers so far on the old setup since I know you used it as a daily driver.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

close to 70 000km of real good fun


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Found this in a google search for Mk3 2.5 swap and very impressed with the results


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Any way to recoup the pictures...


----------



## Windsorjetta (Jul 1, 2016)

Sub'd. This thing is epic


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

What ever happened to these cars? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

